# MUY FUERTE: RUBÉN CHISBER DESEA LA MUERTE DE RAÚL EL MURCIANO ENCABRONAO Y DE DAVID SANTOS



## PELMA MÁSTER (12 May 2021)

se le ha ido la pinza al bufón este. toda la gente que se acerca a él sale huyendo. siempre está solo por algo.

no sé cómo puede tener 200.000 seguidores una persona tan oscura.

RESPUESTA DE RAÚL


RESPUESTA DE DAVID


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 May 2021)

El tal murciano encabronao ese es un auténtico subnormal de categoría.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (12 May 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> El tal murciano encabronao ese es un auténtico subnormal de categoría.



no, qué va. tú lo eres más.


----------



## jpjp (12 May 2021)

Es que los abstencionistas viven en los mundos de yupi.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (12 May 2021)

Al fatuo irresponsable Rubén Gisbert: Metralla, autopsias y la doctora Baladía en el atentado del 11M – Rambla Libre


Enrique de Diego. El fatuo Rubén Gisbert en vez de hace teatro como el discípulo amado de don Antonio García Trevijano quizás debería explicar, como remedora un repúblico, que confiesa tener una opinión “nada buena. Me cae igual que le caía a Trevijano, que lo echó de su casa para no volver...




ramblalibre.com


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 May 2021)

No conozco a ninguno de los 3.

¿Puede explicarse antecedentes?


----------



## Ibar (12 May 2021)

3 petardos.


----------



## fachacine (12 May 2021)

Gisbert es un payaso, típico rojo que va de no-rojo, y encima se cree muy listo y muy culto, cuando la realidad es que es un mierda


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 May 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


> no, qué va. tú lo eres más.



Tú eres el payaso ese?


----------



## Stormtrooper (12 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No conozco a ninguno de los 3.
> 
> ¿Puede explicarse antecedentes?



Depende de tu forma de pensar te recomendaría a uno u otro


----------



## Stormtrooper (12 May 2021)

Gisbert no tiene dos dedos de frente


----------



## NXT (12 May 2021)

Se ha pasado tres pueblos. Y me alegro, porque yo tenía una opinión más favorable de él pese a estar en total desacuerdo con la idea del abstencionismo, pero ahora sé qué clase de persona es en realidad.

Yo lo entiendo, hizo campaña por el abstencionismo en Madrid, pero luego hubo récord de participación. Y claro, alguien con su ego y complejo MESIÁNICO no ha sido capaz de encajar esa derrota, que no hace más que evidenciar su absoluta irrelevancia.

Me pregunto qué pensarán de todo esto los abstencionistas y trevijanistas del foro. Por supuesto me refiero a los más educados, no a los que califican de "VOTONTOS" a quienes ejercen su derecho al voto.


----------



## ekOz (12 May 2021)

Menudo circo.


----------



## tocafa (12 May 2021)

El Ruben Gisbert es un mierdas.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 May 2021)

Textual a partir del minuto 75'05":

_"- Ah, me preguntaban hoy en el chat: otro que habla mucho de Trevijano, pone ahí, es Ruben Gisbert, dice ¿que opinas de el? 

- Haber, ha estado, ha estado.....

- ¡Ostias!, no tienes buena cara cuando dije el nombre.

- No lo que pasa, es un chaval con mucha voluntad. Es un youtuber ¿si?, entonces bién ha sabido tener mucho más talento en Youtube como para traer gente. Y la gente entonces le dice, hombre por favor.... la ciencia política de Trevijano, la autoridad no la da un youtuber porque haya traido mucha gente. 

Gisbert fue una persona que se acerco, fue elegida por don Antonio, seleccionada... Se acercó como el típico groupie, el groupie, el fan... Se acercó, estuvo con don Antonio, era el chico de los recados. Jamás apareció en programas con don Antonio, es decir no era de su equipo colaborador como lo era yo, José Papí, como son Pedro Gallego, etcetera. Y entonces en un momento dado, estaba estudiando derecho en ese momento, quiso hacer un trabajo, claro se aprovechaba de estar al lado de un genio que fue el mejor abogado del mundo, fue durante veinte o treinta años, ¿no?, reconocido por Standard & Poor's, Price Waterhouse, etcetera. Entonces metio la pata, se metio en la vida privada con su esposa y tal, y don Antonio se enfadó, era una persona de mucho caracter, ¡lo tiró a patadas de su casa, lo tiró a patadas de su casa!. 

Entonces claro, es la primera vez que digo esto, porque no queriamos hablar de..., siempre nos están diciendo: teneis que uniros al liderazgo de Gisbert. Y yo digo pero por favor el liderazgo de Gisbert, pero vamos a ver: que me parece muy bién que haya sido capaz de ser un youtuber con mucha gente. Me parece muy bién, pero por favor seamos un poco serios. Quiero decir, un poco adultos ¿no?

- El unico liderazgo me dice es la guarida del zorro ¿no?. Yo lo llamé un par de veces, pero me dijo que estaba ocupado. 

- Si, no. Ahora hay que hacer una instancia, ahora hay que hacer una instancia, ¿sabes?. O sea nosotros fuimos generosos y fíjate siempre nos critican porqué no os unís...., pero si dejamos que viniera a Demos. Vino a Demos, tuvo su programa...., por supuesto, nosotros no vamos al suyo, no nos deja ir al suyo. Pues vale, de acuerdo, muy bién, me parece muy bién. El tiene su estrategia para tener un montón de gente..... 

Ahora ha hecho un video hace apenas unos días, que es que ha perdido el trabajo, porque su trabajo espectacular era con todo respeto, era de maestro de esgrima de arte dramático.

- ¿De esgrima?, ¿existe eso?

- Pues parece ser que sí, parece ser que sí.

- Eso mola.

- Si, si mola mucho, pero te quiero decir... Entonces se queda sin trabajo y entonces dice bueno ahora ya tendreis que mantenerme, por decirlo claro. Tengo que vivir ya solo de esto, bueno nada, pues nada haremos una aportación al canal de Ruben Gisbert, no hay ningún problema. Haremos aportaciones....._




#vox #Maga2020 #colinrivas
CAMPO DE CONCENTRACIÓN DIGITAL​

•17 ene 2021


*COLIN RIVAS EXPERIENCE*

+ hablamos con Vicente Ferrer sobre la Tirania digital que Se aproxima de las corporaciones de Silicon Valley . No podrán controlar el internet


----------



## Tio Perico (12 May 2021)

Estos se están montando su propio Sálvame Deluxe.


----------



## ciberecovero (12 May 2021)

ajrf dijo:


> En este mismo video aparecen el propio Spiriman y Luis Escribano hablando de las (supuestas) ingenierías mercantiles y financieras que hacía Gisbert y que han motivado la dimisión de este último como tesorero. Hablan también de que Gisbert podría haber formado parte de Justicia por la Sanidad (como abogado) y de la Plataforma Social Constituyente que Spiriman y Luis tienen montada en la Red:




Textual a partir del minuto 5'57":

_"No he visto persona más ruín y más miserable que este señor, que este muchacho"_


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (13 May 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Textual a partir del minuto 5'57":
> 
> _"No he visto persona más ruín y más miserable que este señor, que este muchacho"_



lo mismo dice jesús candel (spiriman) 

es un ente oscuro


----------



## Cens0r (13 May 2021)

Gisbert ha respondido con un vídeo que deja todo claeo. Santos y murciano son un par de cretinos de altura. Nunca debió haberse dejado ver con ellos. Los Yotuberos viven de las polémicas hueras al igual que tele 5.
Pero no faltarán cretinos que se pongan de parte de los cuñados acríticamente.

Rubén debe rodearse de gente que no dependa de visitas para sobrevivir. Su error ha sido la candidez por una parte y por la otra no aglutinar capital intelectual, o sea gente afín que no vive de la mierda de YouTube.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (13 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Gisbert ha respondido con un vídeo que deja todo claeo. Santos y murciano son un par de cretinos de altura. Nunca debió haberse dejado ver con ellos. Los Yotuberos viven de las polémicas hueras al igual que tele 5.
> Pero no faltarán cretinos que se pongan de parte de los cuñados acríticamente.
> 
> Rubén debe rodearse de gente que no dependa de visitas para sobrevivir. Su error ha sido la candidez por una parte y por la otra no aglutinar capital intelectual, o sea gente afín que no vive de la mierda de YouTube.



el vídeo que ha hecho es el de un auténtico cobardiano


----------



## Cens0r (13 May 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


> lo mismo dice jesús candel (spiriman)
> 
> es un ente oscuro



Candel está más para allá que para acá. El pobre. Habrá superado de momento su cáncer pero los problemas mentales ahí siguen. 
Y me hace gracia cómo los mismos lo ponen a parir para unas cosas y lo apoyan para otras. Sin tener en cuenta la verdad de los hechos sino sólo si confirman prejuicios.


----------



## Cens0r (13 May 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


> el vídeo que ha hecho es el de un auténtico cobardiano



Racionalmente lo que dices no es verdad.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (13 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Candel está más para allá que para acá. El pobre. Habrá superado de momento su cáncer pero los problemas mentales ahí siguen.
> Y me hace gracia cómo los mismos lo ponen a parir para unas cosas y lo apoyan para otras. Sin tener en cuenta la verdad de los hechos sino sólo si confirman prejuicios.



chisber es una persona negra. es un actor. o profesor. nada más.


----------



## Mr. Frost (13 May 2021)

Como he dicho en otro hilo, Gisbert está enfermo de verdad, es un psicópata que necesita tratamiento médico real.


----------



## Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope (13 May 2021)

Yo sigo a Gisbert pero hace bastante que no le veo. Murciano me parece un tío de puta madree con su curro, sus motosierras y sus lavores de campo. Estoy 99% de acuerdo con lo que siempre dice murciano y siempre tiene mi like en sus vídeos. 

Creo que a Gisbert se le ha pirado la pinza totalmente.


----------



## Lecaprio Dinardo (13 May 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> El tal murciano encabronao ese es un auténtico subnormal de categoría.



* 
Las personas normales no insultan sin motivos...*


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (13 May 2021)

Lecaprio Dinardo dijo:


> *
> Las personas normales no insultan sin motivos...*



La línea argumental, modismos, expresiones y hasta voz de ese tiparraco le definen.


----------



## elCañonero (13 May 2021)

Qué lástims los que aún estáis con los youtubers, ya os tocará crecer


----------



## dabuti (13 May 2021)

UN MURCIANO RETRASAO ES DE TRACA.............................EL PROTOTIPO DEL CUÑAO PATRIO CON LA INTELIGENCIA JUSTA PARA NO CAGARSE ENCIMA.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 May 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> El tal murciano encabronao ese es un auténtico subnormal de categoría.



Yo si que creo que es fuera de lo normal que alguien que hace los trabajos que hace Raúl, tenga esa paciencia y curiosidad por investigar, contrastar datos, sacar mierda de los políticos, es una labor que muy pocos periodistas se atreven o tienen las ganas de hacer. Si empleas subnormal como insulto el que quedas retratado eres tú.

He visto algunos vídeos de los tres, mi impresión es:

- la característica en común que tienen casi todos los youtubers es que todos tienen mucho ego y ansias de protagonismo sin fin. Posiblemente si no lo tuvieran no estarían haciendo vídeos.
- David Santos se ha pasado un poco en las críticas a Gisbert, pero éste ha reaccionado de forma desproporcionada.
- Al murciano no le he oído ninguna crítica desproporcionada y en cambio ha recibido un ataque gratuito que deja muy mal a Gisbert.
- Gisbert se las da de sabio, que se ha preparado mucho, que ha estudiado mucho, pero le he visto meter la pata varias veces de forma sonrrojante, debería tener más humildad y contrastar más su posturas, en lugar de adoptar esa pose de "sobrao".
- Gisbert promueve la abstención como forma de hacer cambiar el sistema, yo creo que los políticos actuales, ni con un 20% de participación se sentirían deslegitimados para continuar haciendo lo que hacen, al margen que la abstención nunca sabes a quien computarla, por ejemplo el 20% que no han votado en Madrid: ¿es por la campaña de Gisbert? ... obviamente no. Me parece más razonable lo que promueve escaños en blanco que es presentarse y después no ocupar el escaño. Eso si que tiene más efectividad y deslegitima más. En un debate ví que Gisbert no se avenía a compartir con escaños en blanco estrategia y ya me di cuenta que Gisbert es YO, YO, YO .... y después YO, YO, YO


----------



## NXT (13 May 2021)

Parece que se ha medio disculpado, al menos de cara a su audiencia para no perder seguidores, pero no ha mencionado a David Santos ni a Raúl.
De todas formas era en tono de "humor" (it was just a prank bro) y a él le habían insultado primero (¿?).
Vamos, que va de disculpa pero trata de justificarse al mismo tiempo.


De todas formas sigue autoproclamándose el mesías que salvará a la democracia y nos está haciendo un favor a todos, por lo que es una ofensa y un ultraje no acudir a sus directos. Tampoco puede ser criticado ni él ni hacer ningún comentario sobre su sagrado movimiento, ya que están por encima de todo lo demás (ellos son dignos, a diferencia del resto de los mortales)

También dice que ha borrado la infame respuesta, pero todavía sigue ahí en el 1:22:41


----------



## Cens0r (13 May 2021)

Su contenido está muy por encima de la media; pero mucho muchísimo. 
Si el MCRC fuera más conocido en youtube seguro que también pondrían a parir a gente como Pedro Manuel González o Dalmacio Negro.

De todas formas: los argumentos contra Gisbert en este foro son en un 99% falacias ad hominem ¿Qué cojones esperas que diga contra eso? Insultar no te la la razón.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No conozco a ninguno de los 3.
> 
> ¿Puede explicarse antecedentes?



Son los nuevos culebrones.
Un youtuber o twicher pone verde a otro de su ramo, se lía parda, entran los amigüitos a defender a uno y otro, y se monta un Sálvame Youtuber

Visitas y más visitas es lo que buscan


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Su contenido está muy por encima de la media; pero mucho muchísimo.



El tío es un papagayo de las tesis Treviejunistas.
Y todo planteamiento teórico, por muy acertado o inspirador que sea, ha de interpretarse y aplicarse según la coyuntura.
Como ejemplo: pretender que la "democracia" sea directamente aplicable en un estado islámico chiita es una estupidez, por mucho que la democracia sea algo bueno y deseable.

Dicho lo anterior, y en relación a los ataques ad hominem al sujeto, no es por lo que dice (cuestionable), sino por cómo se comporta en cualquier tertulia o conversación: es un soberbio, un faltón y un ultra. Los que tenemos ya una edad detectamos enseguida al típico individuo víctima de una reciente verdad revelada.


----------



## jpjp (13 May 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Gisbert es un payaso, típico rojo que va de no-rojo, y encima sé cree muy listo y muy culto, cuando la realidad es que es un mierda



Es como era trevijano, rojos que no salen del armario.


----------



## NXT (13 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Su contenido está muy por encima de la media; pero mucho muchísimo.



Eso no es un dato objetivo, te basas en tu opinión personal.

El hecho es que pidió la eutanasia para otras personas porque no las consideraba dignas, además de pedirla para discapacitados intelectuales.
Cito textualmente:
_"...Que puedan poner fin a esa vida. Y eso yo creo que también afecta a la esfera intelectual"_
Creo que la media no está tan baja, sinceramente.

Puedes ser abstencionista, Trevijanista, gustarte el discurso de Rubén Gisbert, e incluso sentirte atraído por él sexualmente. Eso no quiere decir que tengas que aprobar y/o justificar todo lo que dice, especialmente cuando desea la eutanasia de otros o los considera indignos por no ser abstencionistas o no asistir a su canal. Creo que es conveniente separar ambas cosas y no caer en fanatismos.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (13 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Se ha pasado tres pueblos. Y me alegro, porque yo tenía una opinión más favorable de él pese a estar en total desacuerdo con la idea del abstencionismo, pero ahora sé qué clase de persona es en realidad.
> 
> Yo lo entiendo, hizo campaña por el abstencionismo en Madrid, pero luego hubo récord de participación. Y claro, alguien con su ego y complejo MESIÁNICO no ha sido capaz de encajar esa derrota, que no hace más que evidenciar su absoluta irrelevancia.
> 
> Me pregunto qué pensarán de todo esto los abstencionistas y trevijanistas del foro. Por supuesto me refiero a los más educados, no a los que califican de "VOTONTOS" a quienes ejercen su derecho al voto.



"derecho al voto". Es que sois tolais. Qué bien os quedan las "mascarillas". Ni pintadas, hoyga.


----------



## Playero (13 May 2021)

Lo que le molestó a Gisbert es que cuando dimitió Pablo Iglesias en directo, Raúl el Murciano Encabronao le criticó abiertamente a Gisbert y su movimiento abstencionista con su frase "Veis, rompe tu voto". Y el murciano tiene toda la razón.

Nunca Pablo Iglesias hubiera dimitido si los madrileños se hubieran abstenido, puesto que hubiera sacado más escaños con los mismos votos al haber menos participación.


----------



## NXT (13 May 2021)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> "derecho al voto". Es que sois tolais. Qué bien os quedan las "mascarillas". Ni pintadas, hoyga.



Si representas a algún movimiento abstencionista, flaco favor le haces insultando a quienes no forman parte de éste. Así no se defienden las ideas ni convences a nadie.
Luego no te sorprendas cuando veas récord de participación en unas elecciones.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (13 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Si representas a algún movimiento abstencionista, flaco favor le haces insultando a quienes no forman parte de éste. Así no se defienden las ideas ni convences a nadie.
> Luego no te sorprendas cuando veas récord de participación en unas elecciones.



A mí me la suda que acudáis cuando os convocan los corruptos a elegir el color de la cuerda con la que os van a ahorcar.

No te intento convencer de nada, sino hacerte ver que eres escoria moralmente hablando. Dando consentimiento para que los corruptos millonarios de siempre sigan devastando lo que otrora fue una nación.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 May 2021)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Son los nuevos culebrones.
> Un youtuber o twicher pone verde a otro de su ramo, se lía parda, entran los amigüitos a defender a uno y otro, y se monta un Sálvame Youtuber
> 
> Visitas y más visitas es lo que buscan



Exacto, ahora se meten Joan Planas y el condón humano y ya estamos todos.


----------



## Playero (13 May 2021)

dabuti dijo:


> UN MURCIANO RETRASAO ES DE TRACA.............................EL PROTOTIPO DEL CUÑAO PATRIO CON LA INTELIGENCIA JUSTA PARA NO CAGARSE ENCIMA.



¿Has visto sus videos? ¿Dice alguna mentira?
Pero si hasta habla de las marranadas que le hicieron en Vox Murcia al meterse en política.

No se casa con nadie, tiene sus ideas. Ha votado a PP, Ciudadanos y Vox. Vota en cada momento lo que él considera que es lo mejor para él y el pais.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (13 May 2021)

Llorar es lo que vais a hacer todos los vontontos dentro de poco cuando no tengáis ni una mierda que llevaros a la boca mientras os pinchan veneno para ratas.


----------



## el ruinas II (13 May 2021)

elCañonero dijo:


> Qué lástims los que aún estáis con los youtubers, ya os tocará crecer



si te parece vamos a escuchar a carlos herrera , al enano de duracell, o a cansina


----------



## NXT (13 May 2021)

Playero dijo:


> ¿Has visto sus videos? ¿Dice alguna mentira?
> Pero si hasta habla de las marranadas que le hicieron en Vox Murcia al meterse en política.
> 
> No se casa con nadie, tiene sus ideas. Ha votado a PP, Ciudadanos y Vox. Vota en cada momento lo que él considera que es lo mejor para él y el pais.



Ni caso al tonto este. Como no tiene "lágrimas de facha" con las que nutrirse, lo hace con las suyas propias. Es sólo bilis y cero argumentos/falacias.



HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> A mí me la suda que acudáis cuando os convocan los corruptos a elegir el color de la cuerda con la que os van a ahorcar.
> 
> No te intento convencer de nada, sino hacerte ver que eres escoria moralmente hablando. Dando consentimiento para que los corruptos millonarios de siempre sigan devastando lo que otrora fue una nación.




No te intento convencer de nada
(Intento) hacerte ver que eres escoria
Escoge una, ambas opciones son excluyentes.


----------



## Talabera (13 May 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> El tal murciano encabronao ese es un auténtico subnormal de categoría.



No creo que llegue a tu altura


----------



## NXT (13 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No conozco a ninguno de los 3.
> 
> ¿Puede explicarse antecedentes?



Aquí los de Gisbert:


ciberecovero dijo:


> Textual a partir del minuto 75'05":
> 
> _"- Ah, me preguntaban hoy en el chat: otro que habla mucho de Trevijano, pone ahí, es Ruben Gisbert, dice ¿que opinas de el?
> 
> ...


----------



## Xaki-navaja (13 May 2021)

Si queréis conocer el movimiento abstencionistas de verdad, empezad a escuchar al original Trevijano, MCRC, Demos tv y don Dalmacio Negro, un señor muy culto y que es un placer escuchar estés de acuerdo o no con sus ideas . 

A RG hace un año que se le va mucho la pinza. La guarida del zorro tenía buenos videos.
Los otros dos youtubers poco los he escuchado pues el tema política no me va .


----------



## Mr. Satan (13 May 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Es que los abstencionistas viven en los mundos de yupi.



Esos si, totalmente. El problema es que os burláis de lo que no entendéis y llamáis abstencionistas a los abstencionarios.


----------



## jpjp (13 May 2021)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> Esos si, totalmente. El problema es que os burláis de lo que no entendéis y llamáis abstencionistas a los abstencionarios.



Yo me burlo de todos los que piden no votar porque las cosas se solucionan haciendo algo no pasando del tema, todas las revoluciones se hicieron desde dentro todas, ninguna pasando del asunto.
Yo me rio porque los que promueven esto siguen a un tio que se quitaron porque queria estar dentro como es trevijano.


----------



## parserito (13 May 2021)

ostia se ve que hay peña que no capta la ironía. Vaya circo


----------



## Alpharius (13 May 2021)

De un tío que se piensa que las cosas se cambian absteniéndose y quedándose en casa poca cosa se puede esperar. El problema de Gisbert es que se ha terminado creyendo sus propias chorradas.


----------



## Alex Cosma (13 May 2021)

Todo lo que dicen los patriotas tipo Murciano Encabronado sobre la izquierda es cierto, no es falso; no se inventan los datos.

Todo lo que dicen los izquierdistas sobre los fachas es cierto, no es falso; no se inventan los datos.

Todo lo que dicen los trevijnaistas sobre los que votan, es cierto, no es falso; no se inventan los datos.

Todo lo que dicen los capitalistas, que abundan en este foro, sobre todos los demás anteriores, también es cierto, no se inventan los datos.

Todo lo que dicen los estatófilos contra los capitalistas es cierto, no es falso; no se inventan los datos.

Es decir, todo lo negativo de todos ellos, *que es TODO*, está ahí, es cierto, pero...

...mientras todos discuten y se critican entre ellos, todos, de facto, defienden al dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (que es uno y sólo uno).

En otras palabras: en sus cruces de críticas refuerzan todo aquello que critican.

Y cuanto más FALSO DEBATE, más dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL y menos PUEBLO (que está siendo exterminado por dicho dúo y por todos los sostenedores de éste).


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (13 May 2021)

Poco has oído tú al murciano, el ataca también al PP (de hecho el se posiciona a favor de Vox), y también le he oído hablar de la corrupción del PP, es verdad que la mayoría de sus ataques son a la izquierda y a la PSOE, pero siempre lo hace con datos. Tampoco está mal si hay un gobierno que tiene el 70% de la prensa dedicada a taparle las vergüenzas, haya gente (aunque con audiencia limitada) que las destape y ventile. Date cuenta que pese a simpatizar con Vox, también los ha criticado y comentó que se salió del grupo que había montado Vox en Murcia porque le daba vergüenza ir a mítines con alguna gente que había metida. Por tanto es bastante claro y transparente a la hora de denunciar las cosas que no le gustan.


----------



## Playero (13 May 2021)

Pero si los datos los saca del BOE y del portal de transparencia y transparencio.


----------



## Von Rudel (13 May 2021)

He conocido a universitarios con títulos que no son capaces de decir la capital de Francia. He visto a universitarios recitar los mantras de ciertos partidos políticos con autómatas sin cerebro. La titulitis de este pais es increible, solo uno tiene que ver a Pablo Iglesias y su titulo de ingles para darse cuenta que no sirven para nada.


Me fio mas de un tio con dos dedos de frente, que ve la realidad y la llama por su nombre. Que la minsitre de trabaje que no sabe ni hablar siendo licenciada de derecho. Y esta como una puta regadera.


----------



## Archibald (13 May 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Gisbert es un payaso, típico rojo que va de no-rojo, y encima sé cree muy listo y muy culto, cuando la realidad es que es un mierda



Parece la definición de FDV.


----------



## elCañonero (13 May 2021)

el ruinas II dijo:


> si te parece vamos a escuchar a carlos herrera , al enano de duracell, o a cansina



Como si yo escuchara a esos invéciles, frikidoritos


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (13 May 2021)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Llorar es lo que vais a hacer todos los vontontos dentro de poco cuando no tengáis ni una mierda que llevaros a la boca mientras os pinchan veneno para ratas.



Es verdad, tú te vas a librar de todo eso por no votar.
Qué suerte tener el escudo invisible del novotonto-listomari: te rebota y te explota


----------



## Manoliko (13 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Se ha pasado tres pueblos. Y me alegro, porque yo tenía una opinión más favorable de él pese a estar en total desacuerdo con la idea del abstencionismo, pero ahora sé qué clase de persona es en realidad.
> 
> Yo lo entiendo, hizo campaña por el abstencionismo en Madrid, pero luego hubo récord de participación. Y claro, alguien con su ego y complejo MESIÁNICO no ha sido capaz de encajar esa derrota, que no hace más que evidenciar su absoluta irrelevancia.
> 
> Me pregunto qué pensarán de todo esto los abstencionistas y trevijanistas del foro. Por supuesto me refiero a los más educados, no a los que califican de "VOTONTOS" a quienes ejercen su derecho al voto.



Son una pura secta de subnormales abdicidos. No hacen más que repetir “votonto, votonto”.

Además de unos cínicos. Solo promueven el abstencionismo entre conservadores y liberales. Por eso el Gilbert se hace pasar por uno de ellos.


----------



## Shy (13 May 2021)

El Gisbert es un Pedro Sánchez de la vida, un narcisista, un desequilibrado que sólo le pone que le hagan fotos o le pongan una cam delante. 

Tiene el bagaje intelectual de un mejillón y todos sus argumentos sobre el abstencionismo son para retrasados mentales, de hecho está consiguiendo que gente que antes no votaba ahora lo haga .

Lo que ha dicho del murciano le ha puesto en el candelabro (como diría el pibonaco aquel con el que me hacía pajas de chinorri) pero sólo es un reflejo más de su personalidad, una prueba más de que es un mierda que habla con las vísceras y no con el cerebro.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (13 May 2021)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> Es verdad, tú te vas a librar de todo eso por no votar.
> Qué suerte tener el escudo invisible del novotonto-listomari: te rebota y te explota



Obvio que no me voy a librar cuando la inmensa mayoría legitimáis a dictadores.


----------



## Vermiculus (14 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Se ha pasado tres pueblos. Y me alegro, porque yo tenía una opinión más favorable de él pese a estar en total desacuerdo con la idea del abstencionismo, pero ahora sé qué clase de persona es en realidad.
> 
> Yo lo entiendo, hizo campaña por el abstencionismo en Madrid, pero luego hubo récord de participación. Y claro, alguien con su ego y complejo MESIÁNICO no ha sido capaz de encajar esa derrota, que no hace más que evidenciar su absoluta irrelevancia.
> 
> Me pregunto qué pensarán de todo esto los abstencionistas y trevijanistas del foro. Por supuesto me refiero a los más educados, no a los que califican de "VOTONTOS" a quienes ejercen su derecho al voto.



Gisbert es un aventurero narcisista intentando imitar a Trevijano, que era un genio. 

Difunde las ideas mucho a costa de dar vergüenza ajena y atraer a niñatos y fans en lugar de a repúblicos con un par de cojones u ovarios.


----------



## ashe (14 May 2021)

Xaki-navaja dijo:


> Si queréis conocer el movimiento abstencionistas de verdad, empezad a escuchar al original Trevijano, MCRC, Demos tv y don Dalmacio Negro, un señor muy culto y que es un placer escuchar estés de acuerdo o no con sus ideas .
> 
> A RG hace un año que se le va mucho la pinza. La guarida del zorro tenía buenos videos.
> Los otros dos youtubers poco los he escuchado pues el tema política no me va .



del mcrc solo vale la pena las entrevistas a don dalmacio negro, ya se lo dije en su momento que ese mundillo en el momento de fallecer Trevijano se iría a tomar por culo, es lo que tiene la imitación de las sectas protestantes, la diferencia entre trevijano y gisbert es que al menos Trevijano uno podía aprender cosas interesantes a pesar de sus ideas de la republica sean un error de base porque si de algo me he dado cuenta es que cuando hoy se habla de democracia, republica etc son sistemas MASONICOS y su mentalidad era masonica en el fondo, por eso nunca comprendió porque Franco ni robó y fue un hombre integro, algo que Dalmacio Negro si sabe ver a la perfección porque es mejor y sobretodo mas humilde


----------



## ashe (14 May 2021)

¿De verdad pensáis que a estos ninitubers les dan bombo y platillo porque si sin censura ni nada? y me hace gracia el gisbertocrata que dice comprometer su integridad blablabla y luego tiene mas de 340 miembros del patreon, sin contar los pardillo de sus suscriptores por twitch ya son al menos 340€ minimo....

En el fondo este desgraciado es otro narcicista como soberbio como Trevijano (siendo muy suave), bueno mejor dicho un lorito que habla habla y habla sin entender lo que dice saber y sobretodo sin ver la época en lo que se escribió eso Y PORQUE DE ELLO, la democracia por excelencia ha creado los males actuales y curiosamente a mayor capacidad de votar las masas mas ideas decadentes se fomentan, es lo que pasa cuando se permite legitimar ciertos actos via elección que se crecen mas para luego lanzar dos bombas atómicas en Japón por poner un ejemplo

El mejor ejemplo de ello fue España antes de la peste borbonica y con Franco, alcanzando su potencial sin ideas de la logia de turno, y eso lo saben perfectamente, por ello siempre conspiran contra España, solo toca ver este regimen que incluso Trevijano definió bastante bien a pesar de sus prejuicios ya que se callaba lo que no le interesaba como por ej cuando se creia el mesias haciendo un autoatentado para culpar a Franco y de paso cobrar jugosa indemnización por si mal no recuerdo un periodico


----------



## Decipher (14 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> El Gisbert es un Pedro Sánchez de la vida, un narcisista, un desequilibrado que sólo le pone que le hagan fotos o le pongan una cam delante.
> 
> Tiene el bagaje intelectual de un mejillón y todos sus argumentos sobre el abstencionismo son para retrasados mentales, de hecho está consiguiendo que gente que antes no votaba ahora lo haga .
> 
> Lo que ha dicho del murciano le ha puesto en el candelabro (como diría el pibonaco aquel con el que me hacía pajas de chinorri) pero sólo es un reflejo más de su personalidad, una prueba más de que es un mierda que habla con las vísceras y no con el cerebro.



Si lo cachondo es que el murciano no ha dicho nada, nada mas que ha hecho una vaga alusión a "gente que promueve romper votos" y ya.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (14 May 2021)

Eso es mentira, sin ir más lejos ayer en el directo estuvo criticando al presidente del PP de Murcia. Me parece que hablas de oídas o que prejuzgas sin conocer.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (14 May 2021)

ashe dijo:


> ¿De verdad pensáis que a estos ninitubers les dan bombo y platillo porque si sin censura ni nada? y me hace gracia el gisbertocrata que dice comprometer su integridad blablabla y luego tiene mas de 340 miembros del patreon, sin contar los pardillo de sus suscriptores por twitch ya son al menos 340€ minimo....
> 
> En el fondo este desgraciado es otro narcicista como soberbio como Trevijano (siendo muy suave), bueno mejor dicho un lorito que habla habla y habla sin entender lo que dice saber y sobretodo sin ver la época en lo que se escribió eso Y PORQUE DE ELLO, la democracia por excelencia ha creado los males actuales y curiosamente a mayor capacidad de votar las masas mas ideas decadentes se fomentan, es lo que pasa cuando se permite legitimar ciertos actos via elección que se crecen mas para luego lanzar dos bombas atómicas en Japón por poner un ejemplo
> 
> El mejor ejemplo de ello fue España antes de la peste borbonica y con Franco, alcanzando su potencial sin ideas de la logia de turno, y eso lo saben perfectamente, por ello siempre conspiran contra España, solo toca ver este regimen que incluso Trevijano definió bastante bien a pesar de sus prejuicios ya que se callaba lo que no le interesaba como por ej cuando se creia el mesias haciendo un autoatentado para culpar a Franco y de paso cobrar jugosa indemnización por si mal no recuerdo un periodico



Coincido con usted.
La imagen pública de Garcia Trevijano se ha suavizado mucho porque los últimos diez años era un simpático anciano gruñon.

No hay que olvidar que en su buena época 50 de sus muchos años que vivió, hizo sus negocietes en B en cierto país africano y en su juventud, iban de meretrices con el campechano además de otros negocios que jamás saldrán a luz pública.
Así que tampoco es alguien que me pareciera un ejemplo a seguir. Era un pijo abogado aburrido que estaba en contra por sistema. Como un évole actual, y comparar con el de sus inicios.

De Ruben, me parece que tiene más humo , buena percha, voz y dotes actorales de las que dice ser profesor de arte dramático que otra cosa. Un mucho ruido y muy pocas nueces.
Se mete en jardines de los que mucho ruido y pocas nueces, al igual que Roma y ciertos youotbers salseros, para vivir del cuento , aka, youtube.
Os dejo una muestra de su "supuestas dotes comunicativas" , valga por delante que no soy ningún licenciado pero lo que voy a cortar y pegar no me parece propio de un licenciado en abogacíay de tener tanta cultura como dice que ha leido, sobretodo el sobreabuso de "que",ánimo sin acento...enfin...a mi me deja mucho que desear de un supuesto líder o autoproclamado líder.- .
Y eso que hace años que no voto pero la poca asertividad en algunas críticas constructivas al secta- movimiento y su automática expulsión en cierto grupo de telegram, me hace ser absoluta y totalmente contrario

Lo de las cursivas es de Ruben Gisbert, literal extraído de un canal de YT


"Fuera de diferencias de opinión que harían el comentario muy largo para matizar aspectos sustantivos de lo que has dicho que creo que no son correctos o que no tienen en cuenta que precisamente el Estado que no es democrático es el problema no por el mero hecho de ser Estado si no por su descontrol... En cuanto a tus consejos y punto de vista te agradezco mucho la crítica, constructiva y muy educada, y tomo nota de tus consideraciones. Un saludo, gracias y animo con el canal."


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (14 May 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Todo lo que dicen los patriotas tipo Murciano Encabronado sobre la izquierda es cierto, no es falso; no se inventan los datos.
> 
> Todo lo que dicen los izquierdistas sobre los fachas es cierto, no es falso; no se inventan los datos.
> 
> ...



El pueblo NO existe.

Solo existen borregos y versos sueltos.

Usted recuerda un pueblo unido por el borreguismo de otra época.


----------



## Yomimo (14 May 2021)

El Gispert es un cretino.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (14 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No conozco a ninguno de los 3.
> 
> ¿Puede explicarse antecedentes?



Rubén Gisbert es trevijanista y los otros dos voxeros.
Entre los 3 no hacen 1.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (14 May 2021)

Había infinitamente menos que ahora.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (14 May 2021)

Un muy buen libro que explica la transición es* la Cia en España * , dónde deja muy claro que los políticos todos eran unos mercenarios supeditados al interés de los EEUU,a quien le interesó mantener el franquismo para frenar el comunismo . La importancia real de los políticos tras la dictadura fue secundario , todos bailaban bajo los intereses americanos , que han manejado a estas marionetas y la tramoya en la sombra.


----------



## dálmata (14 May 2021)

Esa generación se llaman todos Raúl, Rubén y David.


----------



## NXT (15 May 2021)

He buscado la parte en la que dices que bromeaba, y curiosamente me he encontrado esto:



En el mismo directo unos minutos después (1:25:25), cuando uno de sus espectadores le recrimina su falta de respeto empieza a levantar la voz y llamando a quienes critican su movimiento (como David Santos y Raúl) "RETRASADO MENTAL", y no lo hace en tono de broma precisamente.

Creo que cualquier trevijanista debería guardar las distancias cuando un supuesto seguidor suyo cae tan bajo, en vez de tratar de justificar lo injustificable y defender lo indefendible. De lo contrario estaría cayendo en el fanatismo, como ya he comentado.


----------



## Decipher (15 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> He buscado la parte en la que dices que bromeaba, y curiosamente me he encontrado esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se le ve prepotente y bastante trepa. Cada vez me da una sensación mas siniestra este tipo. No me extraña que le siga tanta gente, me recuerda mucho a Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (15 May 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Se le ve prepotente y bastante trepa. Cada vez me da una sensación mas siniestra este tipo. No me extraña que le siga tanta gente, me recuerda mucho a Pablo Iglesias.



Yo vi 2 conexiones en directo con otros youtubers, y me di cuenta rápidamente que es un trepa, controlador, manipulador, prepotente, totalitario, utiliza a los demás youtubers para ganar fama y sobre todo dinero de los directos. 

En varias ocasiones el subconsciente le traicionaba y decía el próximo directo lo hacemos en mi canal (toda la audiencia y dinero de donaciones se lo lleva él) y el resto de youtubers que son más famosos que el y tienen muchos más suscriptores aceptaban.

Nunca más volví a ver in video de Rubén Gisbert.


----------



## Decipher (15 May 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Yo vi 2 conexiones en directo con otros youtubers, y me di cuenta rápidamente que es un trepa, controlador, manipulador, prepotente, totalitario, utiliza a los demás youtubers para ganar fama y sobre todo dinero de los directos.
> 
> En varias ocasiones el subconsciente le traicionaba y decía el próximo directo lo hacemos en mi canal (toda la audiencia y dinero de donaciones se lo lleva él) y el resto de youtubers que son más famosos que el y tienen muchos más suscriptores aceptaban.
> 
> Nunca más volví a ver in video de Rubén Gisbert.



Yo solo le he visto en fragmentos, pero desprende un tufillo a trepa ambicioso que tira para atras. Pobres de los que sigan a este encantador de serpientes.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (15 May 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo solo le he visto en fragmentos, pero desprende un tufillo a trepa ambicioso que tira para atras. Pobres de los que sigan a este encantador de serpientes.



En realidad el sueño de Rubén Gisbert es trabajar de tertuliano en la sexta noche, en el rojo vivo, en el programa de las mañanas de Susana Groso y Ana Rosa Quintana incluso por las tardes en el programa de Risto Mejide, el de la sexta o 4.

Es es su sueño, mataría por co seguir ese trabajo. Estoy convencido que es capaz de chuparle la polla a Férreras o quién sea necesario.


----------



## Decipher (15 May 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> En realidad el sueño de Rubén Gisbert es trabajar de tertuliano en la sexta noche, en el rojo vivo, en el programa de las mañanas de Susana Groso y Ana Rosa Quintana incluso por las tardes en el programa de Risto Mejide, el de la sexta o 4.
> 
> Es es su sueño, mataría por co seguir ese trabajo. Estoy convencido que es capaz de chuparle la polla a Férreras o quién sea necesario.



No se si eso especificamente, pero está claro que quiere vivir de los idiotas y se puede vivir muy bien si te lo montas bien como los dirigentes de Podemos, Colau y el resto de vendedores de coches usados. Este escogió esto quizá porque lo de hacerse pasar por guarro no le molaba.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (15 May 2021)

No tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.
En todos los regímenes, ha habido corrupción, pero no compares con Franco que trincaban cuatro con ahora que que trincan decenas de miles.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (15 May 2021)

Primero estás errando al definir la dictadura y te diré más, todos los regímenes son dictaduras, abierta o encubiertamente, desde la primera tribu humana y te diré más, desde que dos personas forman equipo, siempre hay una que domina.

Lo que tú dices de que la corrupción se ha ido depurando con el R78 es la mentira más gorda que he leído en burbuja.
Los casos más graves de corrupción de España y posiblemente del mundo, se han producido desde el R78, y no van a menos como tú dices, van a más.

Y otra mentira gordísima que has dicho es que la mayor corrupción está en la financiación de los partidos, y sí puede haber mucha corrupción ahí, pero es la de menos, muchísimas formas de corrupción y esa es la de menos.


----------



## Descolonización de España (15 May 2021)

Con Franco había corrupción, claro que si. Igual que en todas partes. La diferencia es que ahora la corrupción, las puertas giratorias y la traición ESTÁN INSTITUCIONALIZADAS. Son SISTÉMICAS.

Antes el gobierno trabajaba para aumentar la clase media. Ahora trabaja para destruirla.
Antes el gobierno trabajaba para aumentar la unidad territorial. Ahora trabaja para desmembrar España.
Antes el gobierno trabajaba para mejorar la vida de la mayoría. Ahora trabaja exclusivamente para mejorar la vida de las élites.
Antes el gobierno trabajaba para crear empresas públicas que beneficiaran a todos. Ahora el gobierno trabaja para privatizar todo lo que se creó en beneficio de unos pocos.

Ahí tienes a Pujol, el mayor ejemplo de traidor, ladrón, corrupto y mafioso que ni siquiera va a pisar la cárcel. Luego a un pobre hombre que roba una gallina para comer le meten 15 años en prisión.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 May 2021)

dabuti dijo:


> UN MURCIANO RETRASAO ES DE TRACA.............................EL PROTOTIPO DEL CUÑAO PATRIO CON LA INTELIGENCIA JUSTA PARA NO CAGARSE ENCIMA.



Hablo de Puta La Tacones.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (15 May 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hablo de Puta La Tacones.



Explicate más Centeno


----------



## NXT (15 May 2021)

¿Insinúa que los trevijanistas no son demócratas?

David Santos hizo un comentario que quizá estaría fuera de lugar si no tuviéramos en cuenta que estaba en un directo en plan desenfadado y echándose unas risas con sus colegas youtubers, celebrando el resultado de las elecciones de Madrid. Además, si nos ponemos a ver quién encendió la mecha, conviene recordar que Gisbert les acusó falsamente de estar financiados por Vox. Quizá Gisbert sea más del estilo Sálvame, no sé.

**

Santos no dijo nada de Trevijano, se refirió a quienes hicieron campaña por la abstención y se mofó de ellos.
En cualquier caso, y con todos mis respetos, Trevijano fue un hombre que defendió sus ideas, pero fuera de su entorno de seguidores no le debemos absolutamente nada.

Está todo en el directo, lo de la ironía no se lo cree nadie.
Del resto de su contenido no comento nada porque, aunque me parezca bien que exponga sus ideas, no me interesan. Pongo el foco precisamente en los comportamientos que me parecen moralmente reprobables. Eso no es tener un problema, eso es ser crítico y no un dogmático.

"A ver si me explico, " sería otra forma de expresarte para no parecer condescendiente.

Tan importante es el fondo como las formas. Por muy importante que sea la acción divulgativa no se pueden perder las formas. Y si se pierden, hay que saber rectificar. No es cuestión de ser un maestro espiritual, es cuestión de no dar un mal ejemplo a tus 200K seguidores.

Hay formas más elegantes de responder a los insultos que mediante más insultos y deseando la eutanasia. Y a mí no me tiene que convencer de nada.

Lo que hagan sus seguidores no me interesa. Algunos le han avisado de que se había equivocado para que rectificara, creo que han hecho lo correcto. ¿Que otros dejan de seguirle o siguen suscritos? Eso es cosa suya, me la suda.


----------



## stiff upper lip (15 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Se ha pasado tres pueblos. Y me alegro, porque yo tenía una opinión más favorable de él pese a estar en total desacuerdo con la idea del abstencionismo, pero ahora sé qué clase de persona es en realidad.
> 
> Yo lo entiendo, hizo campaña por el abstencionismo en Madrid, pero luego hubo récord de participación. Y claro, alguien con su ego y complejo MESIÁNICO no ha sido capaz de encajar esa derrota, que no hace más que evidenciar su absoluta irrelevancia.
> 
> Me pregunto qué pensarán de todo esto los abstencionistas y trevijanistas del foro. Por supuesto me refiero a los más educados, no a los que califican de "VOTONTOS" a quienes ejercen su derecho al voto.



No sé que pensar, todavía nadie ha puesto el enlace a las declaraciones originales de Gisbert.

Conociendo al subnormal supino que es el OP bien podría ser todo una tergiversación


----------



## stiff upper lip (15 May 2021)

Tu contertulio resume todo el contenido de lo que dice Gisbert en "abstencionismo". Poco debate podrás tener con alguien que no sabe nada y confunde el culo con las temporas.

Esta gente se cree porque así lo oyen de boca de sus gurús (otros ignorantes y malintencionados como el vendido Vidal) que los que seguimos las ideas de la democracia estamos convencidos de que basta con abstenerse para solucionar todos los problemas políticos de España.

Qui cum pueris pernocta...


----------



## ExCurrante (15 May 2021)

Antes me reía mucho con el murciano éste, pero últimamente ya no lo encuentro tan gracioso.


----------



## Shudra (15 May 2021)

Yo creo que los liberales son rojos egoístas: te asumen todas las conquistas de la izquierda salvo cuando les tocan el bolsillo.
El Villanueva, Rallo, Jano y toda la tropa son todos progres y rojos a más no poder. Están a favor de los gays, de la inmigración a punta pala, del estado autonómico, de que el nacionalismo español es peligroso, de que nos tenemos que mezclar con los extranjeros, que la inmigración es riqueza, etc.
Solamente en cuestión económica ladran contra la izquierda. Sólo les importan los impuestos y que sus negocietes vayan bien. Un liberal conservador no es más que un tipo de defiende la conquista de la izquierda revolucionaria.


----------



## Mr. Frost (16 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> No sé que pensar, todavía nadie ha puesto el enlace a las declaraciones originales de Gisbert.
> 
> Conociendo al subnormal supino que es el OP bien podría ser todo una tergiversación



Claro que lo han puesto, pero es más cómodo no molestarte en leer los mensajes ni ver los vídeos que se vinculan, y luego desde la última página del hilo llamar subnormal al OP y acusar de tergiversación.


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Claro que lo han puesto, pero es más cómodo no molestarte en leer los mensajes ni ver los vídeos que se vinculan, y luego desde la última página del hilo llamar subnormal al OP y acusar de tergiversación.



El mensaje ya desde el inicio es pura demagogia ofendidita, que os queda a los nostálgicos del franquismo como a un fraile dos pistolas.


----------



## Mr. Frost (16 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Tu contertulio resume todo el contenido de lo que dice Gisbert en "abstencionismo". Poco debate podrás tener con alguien que no sabe nada y confunde el culo con las temporas.
> 
> Esta gente se cree porque así lo oyen de boca de sus gurús (otros ignorantes y malintencionados como el vendido Vidal) que los que seguimos las ideas de la democracia estamos convencidos de que basta con abstenerse para solucionar todos los problemas políticos de España.
> 
> Qui cum pueris pernocta...



Sí, sí, espera, se trata de la "abstención activa", que todo el mundo sabe diferenciarla de la abstención normal. De hecho en los resultados de las elecciones de Madrid han creado una apartado específico para detallar el porcentaje de abstención activa y otro para la abstención normal.


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Sí, sí, espera, se trata de la "abstención activa", que todo el mundo sabe diferenciarla de la abstención normal. De hecho en los resultados de las elecciones de Madrid han creado una apartado específico para detallar el porcentaje de abstención activa y otro para la abstención normal.



Y sigue el tonto por su senda...¡¡Abstención, abstención, abstención!!


----------



## NXT (16 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> No sé que pensar, todavía nadie ha puesto el enlace a las declaraciones originales de Gisbert.



No habrás buscado mucho...
En los vídeos que ha puesto el OP están incluidas esas "declaraciones".
También está el vídeo de Gisbert en el momento exacto en el que dijo aquello(1:22:41). Luego, lejos de disculparse, soltó otra burrada @ 1:25:25


NXT dijo:


> También dice que ha borrado la infame respuesta, pero todavía sigue ahí en el 1:22:41





stiff upper lip dijo:


> Conociendo al subnormal supino que es el OP bien podría ser todo una tergiversación



En ese caso puede que no conozcas realmente al OP.


----------



## Mr. Frost (16 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> El mensaje ya desde el inicio es pura demagogia ofendidita, que os queda a los nostálgicos del franquismo como a un fraile dos pistolas.



Demagogia ofendidita la que se ha gastado tu líder espiritual Gisbert, y por eso ha sugerido que se suiciden los que le critican, por no tener una vida digna como la suya.

Por cierto, nostálgica del franquismo igual lo es tu... madre.


----------



## Mr. Frost (16 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Y sigue el tonto por su senda...¡¡Abstención, abstención, abstención!!



Y seguís los gilipollas de vuestra secta proponiéndola en cada vídeo e incluso en un mitin en la calle.


----------



## Eigentum (16 May 2021)

Al Gisbert ese lo calé al instante, tengo experiencia con gente "joven" que viste de "adulto" con traje y corbata, típico "intelectual" que se cree superior, creo que trata de imitar a ciertos personajes como pudiera serlo Cesar Vidal o Trevijano, estos personajes a veces insultan de lo lindo y lo que no saben es que su berborrea intelectual les delata cuando empiezan a insultar de esa manera tan arrogante, se creen que por mucho leer van a ser más inteligentes que los demás, no saben que todo tiene un tope, todo tiene un punto 0. El sentido común y el instinto no se afina leyendo más y más o por comportarte como un intelectual. 

No me extrañaría que en su círculo más cercano todos lo tachen de gilipollas, mi olfato me dice que el tio este es un capullo integral, quizás me equivoque, no lo conozco de nada, creo que le da un aire al de la contracronica, otro "estudiao"


----------



## Mr. Frost (16 May 2021)

Eigentum dijo:


> Al Gisbert ese lo calé al instante, tengo experiencia con gente "joven" que viste de "adulto" con traje y corbata, típico "intelectual" que se cree superior, creo que trata de imitar a ciertos personajes como pudiera serlo Cesar Vidal o Trevijano, estos personajes a veces insultan de lo lindo y lo que no saben es que su berborrea intelectual les delata cuando empiezan a insultar de esa manera tan arrogante, se creen que por mucho leer van a ser más inteligentes que los demás, no saben que todo tiene un tope, todo tiene un punto 0. El sentido común y el instinto no se afina leyendo más y más o por comportarte como un intelectual.
> 
> No me extrañaría que en su círculo más cercano todos lo tachen de gilipollas, mi olfato me dice que el tio este es un capullo integral, quizás me equivoque, no lo conozco de nada, creo que le da un aire al de la contracronica, otro "estudiao"



Es tan snob que tuvo que recalcar que se levantaba a tomar "un oporto". Le faltó añadir el año de la añada.


----------



## NXT (16 May 2021)

No pierdes el tiempo en contestarme, sin embargo lo haces únicamente para tergiversar mis palabras y afirmar que no me interesa la democracia, lo cual es rotundamente falso. Porque Gisbert no defiende la democracia, sino una peculiar visión de ésta. (Llámala trevijanismo, abstencionismo o como te dé la gana).

A mí no me parece muy demócrata una persona que considera "indignos" a todos aquellos que no comparten su ideología, el abstencionismo, etc...
El considerar que estás por encima de toda crítica y que no son aplicables a ti ni a lo que defiendes (porque el fin último de estas ideas es supuestamente el bien común de la sociedad) no es una mentalidad muy democrática. Esa es una mentalidad más parecida al despotismo ilustrado.


----------



## Cens0r (16 May 2021)

No había corrupción como factor de gobierno. Personal, por supuesto que había.


----------



## Cens0r (16 May 2021)

Me resulta incomprensible por qué alguien que no viva de la política de partidos española está en contra de la separación de poderes y de la representación política. Ya que son esas dos cosas lo que restringe el poder absoluto de los políticos y se lo da al pueblo.


----------



## Decipher (16 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Me resulta incomprensible por qué alguien que no viva de la política de partidos española está en contra de la separación de poderes y de la representación política. Ya que son esas dos cosas lo que restringe el poder absoluto de los políticos y se lo da al pueblo.



O en contra de la igualdad. Vota Podemos.


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Demagogia ofendidita la que se ha gastado tu líder espiritual Gisbert, y por eso ha sugerido que se suiciden los que le critican, por no tener una vida digna como la suya.
> 
> Por cierto, nostálgica del franquismo igual lo es tu... madre.



Mi madre no, mi tía octogenaria.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (16 May 2021)

El Gisbert este es un cuñado sabelotodo profesional que va de ser superior moral e intelectual poseedor de la única verdad absoluta, y que después resulta que no sabe que a los diputados se les vota en listas provinciales.


Como ya han dicho antes, es un puto rojo de manual que va de anti rojo, pero que apenas rascas un poco te sale un podemugre pijoprogre. Da la casualidad que este mermao, el Roma gallardo y el utbh apelan con sus videos a típicos votantes de derechas antifeministas, pero en el último minuto te cuelan que hay que abstenerse y tal.


----------



## NXT (16 May 2021)

El enumerar esas ideas no implica mezclarlas ni afirmar que sean lo mismo. Eso lo has dicho tú.

Gisbert defiende sus ideas políticas igual que las defiende cualquier otro. Y, como cualquier idea política, no está exenta de la crítica.
Podríamos estar de acuerdo en buena parte del diagnóstico o incluso en su totalidad, pero eso no significa que tengamos que tragarnos el tratamiento que propone Gisbert (o Trevijano), y mucho menos que estén exentos de cualquier crítica.
Tú los llamas ratas, Gisbert los llama indignos. Yo los considero simplemente personas que tienen ideas diferentes.

El que una cosa sea importante (o tú la consideres importante) no quiere decir que pasemos por alto los ramalazos absolutistas, las muestras de intolerancia y las faltas de respeto de este personaje.


----------



## LetalFantasy (16 May 2021)

Los votontos son escoria y carecen de dignidad, en eso tiene razón Rubén, pero se le está yendo la pinza cosa mala debería controlarse.

Hay que atacar al régimen, argumentos sobran. Ir al mensaje y dejarse de retardeds como esos dos garrulos comemierdas voxemitas. 

Los votontos son como los covidianos, hay que dejarlos.

Ya se caerán de la burra, si no los tiran antes.


----------



## cardenio (16 May 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los votontos son escoria y carecen de dignidad, en eso tiene razón Rubén, pero se le está yendo la pinza cosa mala debería controlarse.
> 
> Hay que atacar al régimen, argumentos sobran. Ir al mensaje y dejarse de retardeds como esos dos garrulos comemierdas voxemitas.
> 
> ...



Eres un mierda, y por eso vas al ignore


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 May 2021)

Los que más se meten con Trevijano y su legado ultimamente son los seguidores de VOX, y es porque realmente creen que su partido está a un paso de sobrepasar al PP y en suplantarlo como pata derecha del régimen, muchos de buena fe piensan que cuando VOX gobierne todo cambiará para mejor, por tanto propagar la idea de la abstención entre los descontentos políticos los enciende de ira

Naturalemente de Trevijano y sus ideas saben dos o tres cosas que han captado por ahí de forma indirecta, y no hay argumentación ninguna, solo arremetidas contra las supuestas malas formas.

Muchos de ellos han celebrado la victoria de Ayuso como propia, lo que prueba que están dispuestos a volver a su servidumbre en cuanto les tiren unas migajas.


----------



## LetalFantasy (16 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Los que más se meten con Trevijano y su legado ultimamente son los seguidores de VOX, y es porque realmente creen que su partido está a un paso de sobrepasar al PP y en suplantarlo como pata derecha del régimen, muchos de buena fe piensan que cuando VOX gobierne todo cambiará para mejor, por tanto propagar la idea de la abstención entre los descontentos políticos los enciende de ira
> 
> Naturalemente de Trevijano y sus ideas saben dos o tres cosas que han captado por ahí de forma indirecta, y no hay argumentación ninguna, solo arremetidas contra las supuestas malas formas.
> 
> Muchos de ellos han celebrado la victoria de Ayuso como propia, lo que prueba que están dispuestos a volver a su servidumbre en cuanto les tiren unas migajas.



Como los covidiotas cuando les muestras argumentos de que los han engañado, se vuelven iracundos y agresivos. 

Dímelo a mi, cómo se ponen cada vez que saco los papeles de la vacunación obligatoria o esos vídeos de Abascal soltando soflamas trevijanistas de las que rápido se olvidó. 

Son como niños pequeños a los que dicen que los Reyes son los padres, se tapan los oídos porque creen que no les van a traer regalos.


----------



## Mr. Frost (16 May 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> El Gisbert este es un cuñado sabelotodo profesional que va de ser superior moral e intelectual poseedor de la única verdad absoluta, y que después resulta que no sabe que a los diputados se les vota en listas provinciales.
> 
> 
> Como ya han dicho antes, es un puto rojo de manual que va de anti rojo, pero que apenas rascas un poco te sale un podemugre pijoprogre. Da la casualidad que este mermao, el Roma gallardo y el utbh apelan con sus videos a típicos votantes de derechas antifeministas, pero en el último minuto te cuelan que hay que abstenerse y tal.



UTBH no. De hecho Gisbert se ha enemistado con él porque ha estado promocionando el voto pro Ayuso y está en contra de la abstención.


----------



## Xάος (16 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Se ha pasado tres pueblos. Y me alegro, porque yo tenía una opinión más favorable de él pese a estar en total desacuerdo con la idea del abstencionismo, pero ahora sé qué clase de persona es en realidad.
> 
> Yo lo entiendo, hizo campaña por el abstencionismo en Madrid, pero luego hubo récord de participación. Y claro, alguien con su ego y complejo MESIÁNICO no ha sido capaz de encajar esa derrota, que no hace más que evidenciar su absoluta irrelevancia.
> 
> Me pregunto qué pensarán de todo esto los abstencionistas y trevijanistas del foro. Por supuesto me refiero a los más educados, no a los que califican de "VOTONTOS" a quienes ejercen su derecho al voto.



Yo nunca voto y ahora mismo estoy en contra del sistema electoral, de las "reglas de juego": aunque tampoco creo que un modelo como el de EEUU o el inglés sean la panacea, pues pienso que gran parte del problema no está tanto en el sistema, sino en la soberanía de la nación - que el sistema está relacionado con la soberanía, sí, pero con muchos matices. Estoy muy de acuerdo con que hay un problema en la separación de poderes, pero lo de la representación uninominal... No sé, no sé. Pero bueno, mis ideas en estos temas están sin madurar y necesito estudiar bastante más, ni siquiera tengo claro que la democracia sea el mejor sistema que pueda tener una nación. Depende de lo que se busque, claro...

Yendo al grano, sobre lo que sí tengo opinión es sobre el Rubén este y no puede tener más ego el subnormal. Se lo tiene muy muy subido, es arrogante a más no poder y se va a meter una ostia monumental: hasta el punto de que me hace sospechar que sea un títere puesto ahí para anular la oposición al sistema y ahuyentar a la gente a plantearse alternativas que no sean participar en el sistema y seguir votando (como comparar a los que no se vacunan con Miguel Bosé... ridiculizar esa postura). 

Me da mucha rabia cómo defiende sus ideas: se ha leído cuatro libros, y se dedica a "rebatir" a los demás citando esos libros, como si estuviese citando las putas leyes de la física y lo que dijesen aquellos autores fuese la verdad universal. "Esto es así porque Montesquieu decía que era así en la página nosecuál del Espíritu de las Leyes". Como si el argumento que da fuese válido únicamente porque lo dice Montesquieu. Como si Montesquieu no pudiese estar equivocado... No perdona, eso no es una puta argumentación, eso es una falacia ad hominem que te cagas: y es en lo ÚNICO en lo que basa "sus ideas" (porque ni siquiera son suyas) y su discurso. En coger lo que le interesa de 4 libros, descartar lo que no le interesa (lo que tira su idea de que el sistema político y el no tener representación uninominal es la culpa de todos los males), y soltarlo como un puto PAPAGAYO.

Se cree el más gallo del corral por citar cuatro textos, pero no es capaz de sintetizar lo que lee, indagar aún más en las ideas y ver sus flaquezas... No es capaz de generar sus propias ideas en base a lo que ha leído, y todo por ese puto ego gigantesco y monumental que tiene y que está ligado a sus creencias. No analiza las cosas, se dedica a memorizar como una charo preparándose unas oposiciones. Y para él, asumir que puede estar equivocado en sus creencias lo pondría en una crisis de identidad brutal: ha basado su personalidad y su vida en ser "Rubén el abstencionario". Por eso no lo va a hacer y nunca lo hará.


----------



## Mr. Frost (16 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Los que más se meten con Trevijano y su legado ultimamente son los seguidores de VOX, y es porque realmente creen que su partido está a un paso de sobrepasar al PP y en suplantarlo como pata derecha del régimen, muchos de buena fe piensan que cuando VOX gobierne todo cambiará para mejor, por tanto propagar la idea de la abstención entre los descontentos políticos los enciende de ira
> 
> Naturalemente de Trevijano y sus ideas saben dos o tres cosas que han captado por ahí de forma indirecta, y no hay argumentación ninguna, solo arremetidas contra las supuestas malas formas.
> 
> Muchos de ellos han celebrado la victoria de Ayuso como propia, lo que prueba que están dispuestos a volver a su servidumbre en cuanto les tiren unas migajas.



Yo no he votado jamás a Vox, y no sé si llegaré a hacerlo alguna vez. E indudablemente de haber residido en Madrid habría votado por Ayuso.

Ves, tú mismo mencionas la abstención.


----------



## Blackest (16 May 2021)

Lo mas risible de los abstencionistas, abstencionarios, atun en lata, foigras de pato o como lo quieras llamar es su virgen doritismo.

¿Que todos los partidos te parecen una puta mierda y no les quieres votar? Todo correcto pero no vengas a decir que no votando vas a derrocar a quien tiene el monopolio de la fuerza coercitiva del estado porque los "deslegitimas"


----------



## Mitrofán (16 May 2021)

a qué está esperando telecirco a montar una isla de los youtubers??


----------



## Shy (16 May 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> El Gisbert este es un cuñado sabelotodo profesional que va de ser superior moral e intelectual poseedor de la única verdad absoluta, y que después resulta que no sabe que a los diputados se les vota en listas provinciales.
> 
> 
> Como ya han dicho antes, es un puto rojo de manual que va de anti rojo, pero que apenas rascas un poco te sale un podemugre pijoprogre. Da la casualidad que este mermao, el Roma gallardo y el utbh apelan con sus videos a típicos votantes de derechas antifeministas, pero en el último minuto te cuelan que hay que abstenerse y tal.



UTBH ha reconocido que antes no votaba y que después de hablar sobre el abstencionismo con el subnormal de Gisbert ya vota


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 May 2021)

Xάος dijo:


> Yo nunca voto y ahora mismo estoy en contra del sistema electoral, de las "reglas de juego": aunque tampoco creo que un modelo como el de EEUU o el inglés sean la panacea, pues pienso que gran parte del problema no está tanto en el sistema, sino en la soberanía de la nación - que el sistema está relacionado con la soberanía, sí, pero con muchos matices. Estoy muy de acuerdo con que hay un problema en la separación de poderes, pero lo de la representación uninominal... No sé, no sé. Pero bueno, mis ideas en estos temas están sin madurar y necesito estudiar bastante más, ni siquiera tengo claro que la democracia sea el mejor sistema que pueda tener una nación. Depende de lo que se busque, claro...
> 
> Yendo al grano, sobre lo que sí tengo opinión es sobre el Rubén este y no puede tener más ego el subnormal. Se lo tiene muy muy subido, es arrogante a más no poder y se va a meter una ostia monumental: hasta el punto de que me hace sospechar que sea un títere puesto ahí para anular la oposición al sistema y ahuyentar a la gente a plantearse alternativas que no sean participar en el sistema y seguir votando (como comparar a los que no se vacunan con Miguel Bosé... ridiculizar esa postura).
> 
> ...



A mi me gustaría que los que son críticos como tú trajéseis fuentes alternativas políticas comentando las bondades de otros sistemas y pueda haber debate. Parecería que queréis descartar siglos de pensamiento político y empezar de nuevo.

Ejemplo: Si Montesquieu estaba equivocado y la mejor manera de controlar el poder no es fragmentarlo ¿Cuál es ésta manera?
Los gobernantes si parecen tomar en serio a Montesquieu puesto que:

Para evitar ser controlados intentan concentrar el poder todo lo posible.

Para evitar que la sociedad civil sea una amenaza contra ellos intentan fragmentarla todo lo posible en credos e ideologías a cual más absurda.
Es decir la separación de poderes no es más que el "Divide et impera" aplicado al poder, por parte de la sociedad civil.

La razón del sistema uninominal es la siguiente, que los candidatos sean designados mediante firmas por el pueblo y no por los partidos. Que los candidatos deban su puesto (y sueldo) directamente a los ciudadanos y no a un jefe de partido que decida incluirlo en una lista. Y no menos importante, en un sistema uninominal el perdedor se queda sin nada, si los ciudadanos dejan de votarte te quedas en la calle, y no te vas cuatro años a calentar el sillón de la oposición cobrando un sueldo similar. Para mí es de cajón.

Los defectos del sistema uninominal se conocen perfectamente:

Que no sea a doble vuelta con mayoría absoluta. 

Que las campañas de los candidatos puedan financiarse con dinero privado (público ya ni hablamos) 

Y tienen solución, Trevijano propone varias.

De verdad, estamos desesperados porque haya debate. Y resulta que los argumentos más sonados contra nuestras ideas es que somos unos chulos prepotentes que nos creemos en posesión de la superioridad moral (en todo caso sería intelectual)


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> UTBH ha reconocido que antes no votaba y que después de hablar sobre el abstencionismo con el subnormal de Gisbert ya vota



¿Ha explicado sus razones? Más allá de la pataleta de decir "este tío me cae mal porque deja en evidencia mi absoluta ignorancia política y como él no vota ahora me cabreo y voto"


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Yo no he votado jamás a Vox, y no sé si llegaré a hacerlo alguna vez. E indudablemente de haber residido en Madrid habría votado por Ayuso.
> 
> Ves, tú mismo mencionas la abstención.




Parece que es lo que mas os cabrea. 

¿Entonces a quienes votas habitualmente?


----------



## Von Rudel (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Los que más se meten con Trevijano y su legado ultimamente son los seguidores de VOX, y es porque realmente creen que su partido está a un paso de sobrepasar al PP y en suplantarlo como pata derecha del régimen, muchos de buena fe piensan que cuando VOX gobierne todo cambiará para mejor, por tanto propagar la idea de la abstención entre los descontentos políticos los enciende de ira
> 
> Naturalemente de Trevijano y sus ideas saben dos o tres cosas que han captado por ahí de forma indirecta, y no hay argumentación ninguna, solo arremetidas contra las supuestas malas formas.
> 
> Muchos de ellos han celebrado la victoria de Ayuso como propia, lo que prueba que están dispuestos a volver a su servidumbre en cuanto les tiren unas migajas.





A mi me da igual la ideas trevijaner de separación de poderes, de eleccion de representantes por distritos y de mas chorradas trevijaners. Por mucho que hagas el sistema político perfecto, que jamás lo va a haber ni habrá jamás, si al final lo que fallan son las personas y su moral no se soluciona nada. Por mucho que eches a un Pablo iglesias siempre te va a ver alguien mucho peor, es la ley de murphy en toda regla. Cuando parecía que era imposible que viniera nada peor que ZP, el destino nos depara un sanchez, seguramente lo que venga será todavia peor. Porque es un ley de las democracias que se ha dado en todos los sistemas representativos populares masivos. Y es que el mas populista y miserable sera quien se haga con el poder. Por eso siempre las democracias tienden al populismo la fracmentación, al enchufismo y al enfrentamiento ruina. Lo supieron muy bien los griegos que sufrieron las consecuencias frente a la oligarquia de Esparta. Y lo sufriremos en occidente antes los gobiernos autoritarios de Asia.


La realidad es que por mucho que se implantara en España lo que pide Gisbert, no solucionaria nada. Todo seguiría igual, el claro ejemplo es USA que pese a ser un pais mas en esencia libre y no socialista que ellos, acaba siendo infiltrado por populistas de izquierdas he ideas que los van a llevar a la ruina. Porque lo cierto es que lo que marca la diferencia son las ideas, no la forma política, y esas son las que nos dan la prosperidad. Esas ideas hacen que Monarquias absolutas del golfo se transformen en centros financieros, compren todas clases de empresas y lleven una futura existencia sostenible por mantener unas ideas, un espiritu y unos valores que les llevan al exito. Porque no se gastan el dinero en chocho charlas, fomentar ideologias como el feminismo que llevan al suicidio demografico, o la sustitución etnica masiva de inmigrantes.


Una buena monarquia, dictadura con las ideas claras y valores fuertes va a superar a cualquier gobierno trevijaner. Porque la inflitración de ideas mentales nocivas ya esta en la psique de ciudadano occidental. Y yo prefiero que tome el poder un buen partido que coja esas ideas y las destruya de la forma que sea. Porque será la única manera de que dejemos de ser decadentes. Porque la única forma de parar esto es destruir esta democracia populista y sustituirla por otra cosa a medio camino entre una dictadura, monarquia absoluta y democracia como eran los gobiernos antiguos.


Total que mas le da a Sanchez dejar el pais hecho unos zorros si el esta para 8 años como mucho. Mejor vivir al día, que total no va a rendir cuentas. Como les ocurre a la sacrosanta democracia useña que le gusta a Gisbert.


Es mejor una pseudomonarquia absoluta donde el rey pone a un dictador por 20 a 30 años. Y al final del mandato rinde cuentas con su vida con peligro. Como le ocurrian a los virreyes en Hispanoamerica. Y los municipios como centro democraticos que controlen a estos manejando los impuestos y la recaudaciones ,y si se la reparten al gobernante de turno.


No vamos a salir de crisis imitando a la primera democracia que ha caido en el populismo y el progresismo masivo que es USA.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> A mi me da igual la ideas trevijaner de separación de poderes, de eleccion de representantes por distritos y de mas chorradas trevijaners. Por mucho que hagas el sistema político perfecto, que jamás lo va a haber ni habrá jamás, si al final lo que fallan son las personas y su moral no se soluciona nada. Por mucho que eches a un Pablo iglesias siempre te va a ver alguien mucho peor, es la ley de murphy en toda regla. Cuando parecía que era imposible que viniera nada peor que ZP, el destino nos depara un sanchez, seguramente lo que venga será todavia peor. Porque es un ley de las democracias que se ha dado en todos los sistemas representativos populares masivos. Y es que el mas populista y miserable sera quien se haga con el poder. Por eso siempre las democracias tienden al populismo la fracmentación, al enchufismo y al enfrentamiento ruina. Lo supieron muy bien los griegos que sufrieron las consecuencias frente a la oligarquia de Esparta. Y lo sufriremos en occidente antes los gobiernos autoritarios de Asia.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que por mucho que se implantara en España lo que pide Gisbert, no solucionaria nada. Todo seguiría igual, el claro ejemplo es USA que pese a ser un pais mas en esencia libre y no socialista que ellos, acaba siendo infiltrado por populistas de izquierdas he ideas que los van a llevar a la ruina. Porque lo cierto es que lo que marca la diferencia son las ideas, no la forma política, y esas son las que nos dan la prosperidad. Esas ideas hacen que Monarquias absolutas del golfo se transformen en centros financieros, compren todas clases de empresas y lleven una futura existencia sostenible por mantener unas ideas, un espiritu y unos valores que les llevan al exito. Porque no se gastan el dinero en chocho charlas, fomentar ideologias como el feminismo que llevan al suicidio demografico, o la sustitución etnica masiva de inmigrantes.
> ...



A mí me parece absurdo fiarlo todo a la moral y la buena voluntad del.que gobierna. Ese elemento está presente también en tu monarquía o dictadura ideal, pero sin contrapesos ni garantías. Y encima dependes (aún más) de la suerte ya que no puedes elegirlo cada cuatro años. 

Es como decir que para qué hacen falta sistemas de seguridad en los coches, si todo en el fondo depende del conductor. ¿Para qué va a usted a contratar un seguro de vida que proteja a su familia de la desgracia? Si todo depende de uno que se cuide, coma bien y haga ejercicio...

Defina usted "buen partido" , ¿Es acaso uno en el que cada uno de sus miembros sea un ejemplo de moralidad, inteligencia y buena voluntad?

¿De qué color ha dicho que quiere usted el unicornio? 

A mí ese pensamiento me parece indigno de una persona adulta. Yo prefiero asumir que la mayoría de los que aspiran a tener poder piensan utilizarlo.para beneficiarse personalmente cada vez que puedan. Y prepararme para ello, con un sistema y unas reglas del juego que se lo estorben todo lo posible.


----------



## Cens0r (17 May 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Lo mas risible de los abstencionistas, abstencionarios, atun en lata, foigras de pato o como lo quieras llamar es su virgen doritismo.
> 
> ¿Que todos los partidos te parecen una puta mierda y no les quieres votar? Todo correcto pero no vengas a decir que no votando vas a derrocar a quien tiene el monopolio de la fuerza coercitiva del estado porque los "deslegitimas"



No te enteras. Esas cosas sólo las dicen los que no entienden la abstención activa que al mismo tiempo están ideologizados.
Falacia del espantapájaros.


----------



## Mr. Frost (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Parece que es lo que mas os cabrea.
> 
> ¿Entonces a quienes votas habitualmente?



Es la base de vuestro discurso.

Al PP, y no me avergüenzo de nada, aunque Casado me haya defraudado enormemente en los últimos dos años.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> A mí me parece absurdo fiarlo todo a la moral y la buena voluntad del.que gobierna. Ese elemento está presente también en tu monarquía o dictadura ideal, pero sin contrapesos ni garantías. Y encima dependes (aún más) de la suerte ya que no puedes elegirlo cada cuatro años.
> 
> Es como decir que para qué hacen falta sistemas de seguridad en los coches, si todo en el fondo depende del conductor.
> 
> ...




Había mas contrapoderes contra el rey Felipe II o Felipe III y sus validos que los que tenemos actualmente con esta democracia. Un rey antes no podia saquear mas del 10% en impuestos hoy en día te saquean mas del 50%.


Es preferible un gobierno a largo plazo donde los dirigentes se jueguen el cuello o tengan que dar un pais en herencia. Que una democracia donde pasa un ZP y decide no tomar medidas ante una crisis para quedar bien. Total el se va a ir de rositas y lo arreglara el siguiente. Como hace el suicida Sanchez.


No se gobierna de forma tan eficiente una cosa cuando se piensa que es publica o de todos que cuando se piensa que es de uno. Es algo inherente al ser humano. Por eso siempre fracasaron todas las democracias de participación masiva. En cuanto abrieron la mano a que gente no productiva pueda decidir la elecciones. es cuando las democracias firmaron su sentencia de muerte porque siempre van a caer en el populismo y en politicas de amiguismo, corrupción y crear una red de estomagos agradecidos. Ocurrio en grecia y en todas las democracias populares masivas como Venezuela, Argentina y estan cayendo las occidentales. Y empiezan a caer las democracias asiaticas como Corea y Japon.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (17 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> UTBH no. De hecho Gisbert se ha enemistado con él porque ha estado promocionando el voto pro Ayuso y está en contra de la abstención.



Pues no me lo esperaba.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Es la base de vuestro discurso.
> 
> Al PP, y no me avergüenzo de nada, aunque Casado me haya defraudado enormemente en los últimos dos años.



Es evidente que no se avergüenza. Nadie deja de ser hincha del Madrid porque juegue mal o no gane títulos. Los otros son siempre mucho peores.

Entonces usted piensa que todos los males políticos de España provienen del PSOE y sus satélites ¿verdad? Pero el PP gobierna cuando le toca y la ansiada arcadia política no llega nunca. Todas las degeneraciones del régimen continúan exactamente igual, y el saqueo a los ciudadanos es el mismo.

Me pregunto cómo justifica usted internamente esos agujeros en tejido de su realidad. ¿Tal vez la herencia recibida?


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (17 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> UTBH ha reconocido que antes no votaba y que después de hablar sobre el abstencionismo con el subnormal de Gisbert ya vota



Jajajaja qué grande el chispert. Si vendiera enciclopedias por las casas la gente le regalaría las que ya tenía en casa.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Había mas contrapoderes contra el rey Felipe II o Felipe III y sus validos que los que tenemos actualmente con esta democracia. Un rey antes no podia saquear mas del 10% en impuestos hoy en día te saquean mas del 50%.
> 
> 
> Es preferible un gobierno a largo plazo donde los dirigentes se jueguen el cuello o tengan que dar un pais en herencia. Que una democracia donde pasa un ZP y decide no tomar medidas ante una crisis para quedar bien. Total el se va a ir de rositas y lo arreglara el siguiente. Como hace el suicida Sanchez.
> ...



En el mundo no ha existido jamás un sistema democrático, el que más cerca está lleva 250 años en funcionamiento y siendo el país primera potencia al menos la mitad del ese tiempo. Esas teorías las defendía Hitler, con bastante elocuencia, creo recordar haberlo leído en el Mein Kampf. Pero el ejemplo de Estados Unidos desbarata dicha teoría. Incluso con los defectos que tiene ese sistema político y teniendo en cuenta que todos los sistemas poíticos degeneran con el tiempo. 

EEUU todavía no ha encontrado su Carlos II el hechizado. ¿Será por fin Biden?


----------



## Mr. Frost (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Es evidente que no se avergüenza. Nadie deja de ser hincha del Madrid porque juegue mal o no gane títulos. Los otros son siempre mucho peores.
> 
> Entonces usted piensa que todos los males políticos de España provienen del PSOE y sus satélites ¿verdad? Pero el PP gobierna cuando le toca y la ansiada arcadia política no llega nunca. Todas las degeneraciones del régimen continúan exactamente igual, y el saqueo a los ciudadanos es el mismo.
> 
> Me pregunto cómo justifica usted internamente esos agujeros en tejido de su realidad. ¿Tal vez la herencia recibida?



Mejor gestión económica durante los gobiernos del PP, con eso me sobra y me basta.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Mejor gestión económica durante los gobiernos del PP, con eso me sobra y me basta.



Entonces la LIVG no.le molesta. Ni que se pasen la constitución por el forro, ni la dictadura sanitaria actual. Ni que el PP mantenga y nutra todos las organizaciones de ideología absurda y subversiva exáctamente igual que sus contrincantes. Ni que incumpla sus promesas, ni la corrupción rampante. Ni que el PP tampoco sea capaz de frenar la invasión migratoria.

¿Ha pensado alguna vez que en España se pudiera manejar el turnismo desde afuera? El PSOE en época de crisis para desactivar la calle y el PP en las épocas de coyuntura favorable. ¿O que sea simple timing y suerte?

En cualquier caso queda ya bien claro el por qué detesta usted tanto la abstención.


----------



## Alcazar (17 May 2021)

Gisbert es ACTOR, profesión de rojos por excelencia.

En mi opinión, ha sido activado por el Gobierno para activar el abstencionismo entre la juventud ahora que, por primera vez, se lleva entre la gente joven votar a un partido de derecha muy marcada como VOX. Un producto de la factoría de ideas de Ivan Redondo.

En el foro tenemos un caso parecido, el forero Turgot que va de abstencionista, pero abstencionista de votar a VOX, mientras muestra ramalazos progres.


----------



## Mr. Frost (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Entonces la LIVG no.le molesta. Ni que se pasen la constitución por el forro, ni la dictadura sanitaria actual. Ni que el PP mantenga y nutra todos las organizaciones de ideología absurda y subversiva exáctamente igual que sus contrincantes. Ni que incumpla sus promesas, ni la corrupción rampante. Ni que el PP tampoco sea capaz de frenar la invasión migratoria.
> 
> ¿Ha pensado alguna vez que en España se pudiera manejar el turnismo desde afuera? El PSOE en época de crisis para desactivar la calle y el PP en las épocas de coyuntura favorable. ¿O que sea simple timing y suerte?
> 
> En cualquier caso queda ya bien claro el por qué detesta usted tanto la abstención.



La LIVG, la inmigración, la corrupción (que se da en todos los partidos y también en los políticos individualmente), ni el incumplimiento de promesas lo soluciona tú "formoldemocracia". 

¿Dictadura sanitaria, saltarse la Constitución, ideologías absurdas (bueno, esto último podría estar incluido en mi decepción sobre Casado)?, dame ejemplos concretos.

El turnismo se produce porque así lo quieren los ciudadanos. Este país es bipartidista y como ha ocurrido igualmente en otros que también lo son, tras breves períodos de tiempo dónde aparecen partidos que aparentan poder desbancar a los dos principales, finalmente regresan a su tradición bipartidista y continúan así durante muchas décadas.

Y te vuelvo a poner el ejemplo que ya te dije en su día. Aunque yo me volviese igual de subnormal que vosotros los trevijaners y me tragara que vuestra fantasía democrática es la panacea para todos los males, seguiría pensando que no existe un medio o método real para llegar a ella. 

Que aunque existan Lamborghinis y Ferraris, yo a lo máximo que puedo acceder es a un Audi, y que ir al consecionario de Lamborghini y llorarle al dueño no va hacer que me lo regale.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> La LIVG, la inmigración, la corrupción (que se da en todos los partidos y también en los políticos individualmente), ni el incumplimiento de promesas lo soluciona tú "formoldemocracia".
> 
> ¿Dictadura sanitaria, saltarse la Constitución, ideologías absurdas (bueno, esto último podría estar incluido en mi decepción sobre Casado)?, dame ejemplos concretos.
> 
> ...



Ja,ja,ja un audi. Mire, nada más que por eso merece la pena toda ésta conversación absurda, qué risa.

Que sí, que sí, que ya sabemos que usted se encuentra muy agusto en la situación actual, cual gorrino hozando en lodazal.

Y medios claro que los hay, una abstención masiva y hacer bullir la calle de gente gritando ¡Largaos ya sinvergüenzas! Y eso lo veremos un día, dentro de 15 o de 20 años o 50 o después del verano. 

Yo pensaba que era usted un crítico equivocado. Y no es más que otro aprovechado garrapata del régimen, con el rostro suficiente como para decir que en este estercolero de país no estamos tan mal. Veremos a ver qué dice en unos meses, cuando empecemos a pagar hasta por andar por la acera. Impuesto de desgaste de suelas por el cambio climático lo van a llamar.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> En el mundo no ha existido jamás un sistema democrático, el que más cerca está lleva 250 años en funcionamiento y siendo el país primera potencia al menos la mitad del ese tiempo. Esas teorías las defendía Hitler, con bastante elocuencia, creo recordar haberlo leído en el Mein Kampf. Pero el ejemplo de Estados Unidos desbarata dicha teoría. Incluso con los defectos que tiene ese sistema político y teniendo en cuenta que todos los sistemas poíticos degeneran con el tiempo.
> 
> EEUU todavía no ha encontrado su Carlos II el hechizado. ¿Será por fin Biden?





Que manía con no llamar sistema democrático cuando no es de nuestra cuerda. No veo yo porque te va representar mejor un representante de distrito que uno puesto a dedo en unas listas. Como demuestra la democracia Useña es mas fácil comprar al representante de distrito o chantajearlo que a uno de partido. Imaginate lo que haría y desharía Sanchez si pudiera ir comprando a diestro y siniestro. No el problema de la democracia no es que voten muchos pocos,listas abiertas o cerradas. El problema es el de siempre, siempre le van a prometer algo a la gente; Si viviendas, que si ayudas, que si no ir a la guerra, etc... Siempre las democracias van a tender al socialismo y al control total de las personas.


Cierto que existen paises como Usa que por su concepción les cuesta mucho mas tender hacia el socialismo y ayudas sociales a mansalva pero tarde o temprano acaban cedidendo. Y es lo que les va a llevar a la ruina. Por mucho de que su posición en el mundo de preminencia se deba a unos pequeños factores historicos: Su tamaño en recursos, población que les hizo dominar la isla Americana y que se muy difícil ser atacados, la independencia no se dividieron en Taifas como Sudamerica. Haber entrado tarde y con los ganadores en las guerras mundiales sacandose a su competencias mas peligrosas. Que se implantaron los rojos en Rusia y evito que le hicieran sombra en el siglo XXI , ningun pais se ha suicidado tanto como los sovieticos matando a millones y arruinando su economia como ningun otro pais.

Aun le quedan años de dominio a Usa. Pero ya no va a tener la preminencia que se gano entrando en la 1 y 2 GM y cargandose los imperios Europeos que les hacían sombre. Esta China de forma emergente, crecerá también la India. Y Europa si cae en la orbita del nacionalismo Ruso también le puede poner en apuros.

Por cierto USA llevara de potencia mundial desde 1945 o si quieres te lo pongo en 1942 hasta 2021. No lleva ni 100 años dominando el mundo.



El problema aqui esta en los valores y la moral que tiene la ciudadanía. Centrada en el hedonismo, el infantilismo y la mentalidad progre.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que manía con no llamar sistema democrático cuando no es de nuestra cuerda. No veo yo porque te va representar mejor un representante de distrito que uno puesto a dedo en unas listas. Como demuestra la democracia Useña es mas fácil comprar al representante de distrito o chantajearlo que a uno de partido. Imaginate lo que haría y desharía Sanchez si pudiera ir comprando a diestro y siniestro. No el problema de la democracia no es que voten muchos pocos,listas abiertas o cerradas. El problema es el de siempre, siempre le van a prometer algo a la gente; Si viviendas, que si ayudas, que si no ir a la guerra, etc... Siempre las democracias van a tender al socialismo y al control total de las personas.
> 
> 
> Cierto que existen paises como Usa que por su concepción les cuesta mucho mas tender hacia el socialismo y ayudas sociales a mansalva pero tarde o temprano acaban cedidendo. Y es lo que les va a llevar a la ruina. Por mucho de que su posición en el mundo de preminencia se deba a unos pequeños factores historicos: Su tamaño en recursos, población que les hizo dominar la isla Americana y que se muy difícil ser atacados, la independencia no se dividieron en Taifas como Sudamerica. Haber entrado tarde y con los ganadores en las guerras mundiales sacandose a su competencias mas peligrosas. Que se implantaron los rojos en Rusia y evito que le hicieran sombra en el siglo XXI , ningun pais se ha suicidado tanto como los sovieticos matando a millones y arruinando su economia como ningun otro pais.
> ...




Porque por el mismo acto de ser puesto en una lista por un jefe de partido ya no puedes representar a nadie nada más que a él. Ni siquiera éso, los diputados de listas son empleados del jefe de partido, obligados a él moral y contractualmente. Y los efectos son tan evidentes (todos aprietan el botón que les dicen) que no comprendo qué dificultad tenéis en entenderlo. El diputado de distrito debe su puesto exclusivamente a los ciudadanos de su distrito, que son los que le han permitido ser candidato y lo han elegido por mayoría absoluta.

Basta con evitar que sus campañas puedan ser financiadas por dinero privado en grandes sumas que provengan de minorías interesadas. (El defecto de EEUU)

Pero además está la separación de poderes, que solo puede establecerse en origen, en elecciones separadas y que solo puede ser constituida por una asamblea independiente elegida por los ciudadanos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No conozco a ninguno de los 3.
> 
> ¿Puede explicarse antecedentes?



Salseo de youtubers, así de simple.


----------



## juster (17 May 2021)

COMENTADORES DE COMENTADORES !!!!
HABLAR COMO SI ESO ARRGLARA LAS COSAS !!!!


----------



## Thundercat (17 May 2021)

gisbert uno que gano un poco de famita con el lío de andorra por codearse con el Roma y el WallStreet, pero en realidad es un progre


----------



## Shy (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Ha explicado sus razones? Más allá de la pataleta de decir "este tío me cae mal porque deja en evidencia mi absoluta ignorancia política y como él no vota ahora me cabreo y voto"



Sus razones serán las mismas de cualquiera con sentido común que escuche al batracio ese.


----------



## Mr. Frost (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja un audi. Mire, nada más que por eso merece la pena toda ésta conversación absurda, qué risa.
> 
> Que sí, que sí, que ya sabemos que usted se encuentra muy agusto en la situación actual, cual gorrino hozando en lodazal.
> 
> ...



- He dicho que es a lo máximo que podría aspirar (de todas formas Audis los hay de muchos modelos y precios), pero no que quiera dedicar ese dinero a un gasto tan superfluo.

- ¿Pero no ves el ridículo tan espantoso que hacéis los trevijaners?. Hace apenas tres páginas me sales con esto:

_*"Y sigue el tonto por su senda...¡¡Abstención, abstención, abstención!!"*_

Y ahora me vuelves a hablar que la *abstención* ese es el medio, o como mínimo la espoleta ineludible. ¿Aquí quién es entonces el tonto que sigue la senda?.

*¡¡¡Que esto ya lo hemos discutido miles de veces!!! *

Primero, que ningún gobierno se va a sentir deslegitimado por la alta abstención como ya hemos tenido numerosísimos ejemplos en estos últimos años y en distintos países.

Segundo, que es imposible dirimir entre la abstención que pretende cambiar un régimen político y la que simplemente se desvincula de la política (mucha de forma sólo temporal) al no encontrar una propuesta que le satisfaga en ese preciso momento.

Tercero, que jamás vais a poner de acuerdo a una mayoría entre todos los españoles (con sus diferentes prioridades incluidas las nacionalistas) para abstenerse con un propósito común.

Cuarto, que incluso aunque eso (*que es totalmente imposible) *ocurriera porque todos los planetas y galaxias se han alineado, nada garantiza que otros se aprovechen del momento convulso para implantar todo lo contrario a lo que pretendéis y crear su propio régimen totalitario.

Y hay un quinto, un sexto, un séptimo, etc... que si quieres te puedo seguir detallando.

Pero todo esto, repito, contando con que me he vuelto de repente subnormal como vosotros hasta el punto de creerme que la "formoldemocracia" es la panacea para todos los males de este país.

-Y claro que estamos muy mal, *porque en estos momentos nos gobiernan los que siempre consiguen que este país esté peor*.


----------



## Chaini (17 May 2021)

Spiriman promocionando y dejándole su canal, igual que UTBH que sin conocerlo ni saber su nombre lo entrevista.
Desde hace unas semanas esta en todos los lados. Tiene un aire de pedante flipao insoportable que no justifica el nivel de conocimientos que tenga odiga tener.Su nivel de oratoria es penoso.
No se,todo el me da una grima atroz, por defecto desconfió de todos estos "mesias".


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Sus razones serán las mismas de cualquiera con sentido común que escuche al batracio ese.



Gracias por no decir absolutamente nada.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (17 May 2021)

Los "abstencionista" son en su mayoría progres de armario, troyanos dentro de los movimientos liberales que tratan de sacar beneficio de ir de contraculturales


----------



## Mr. Frost (17 May 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Que manía con no llamar sistema democrático cuando no es de nuestra cuerda. No veo yo porque te va representar mejor un representante de distrito que uno puesto a dedo en unas listas. Como demuestra la democracia Useña es mas fácil comprar al representante de distrito o chantajearlo que a uno de partido. Imaginate lo que haría y desharía Sanchez si pudiera ir comprando a diestro y siniestro. No el problema de la democracia no es que voten muchos pocos,listas abiertas o cerradas. El problema es el de siempre, siempre le van a prometer algo a la gente; Si viviendas, que si ayudas, que si no ir a la guerra, etc... Siempre las democracias van a tender al socialismo y al control total de las personas.
> 
> 
> Cierto que existen paises como Usa que por su concepción les cuesta mucho mas tender hacia el socialismo y ayudas sociales a mansalva pero tarde o temprano acaban cedidendo. Y es lo que les va a llevar a la ruina. Por mucho de que su posición en el mundo de preminencia se deba a unos pequeños factores historicos: Su tamaño en recursos, población que les hizo dominar la isla Americana y que se muy difícil ser atacados, la independencia no se dividieron en Taifas como Sudamerica. Haber entrado tarde y con los ganadores en las guerras mundiales sacandose a su competencias mas peligrosas. Que se implantaron los rojos en Rusia y evito que le hicieran sombra en el siglo XXI , ningun pais se ha suicidado tanto como los sovieticos matando a millones y arruinando su economia como ningun otro pais.
> ...



Efectivamente.

Pero además, ¿qué cojones importa que podemos votar a un candidato de distrito si el que ha hecho el efecto llamada a la inmigración (de la que ahora están totalmente arrepentidos) es el puto presidente Biden. El mismo que también quiere subir los impuestos a "los ricos" y que hasta la propia gilipollas de Podemos que tenemos de vicepresidenta lo ha puesto como ejemplo.

Sí, el puto Biden que está ahí gracias a las aportaciones multimillonarias de las grandes tecnológicas americanas a su campaña y a la sumisión total de la prensa.


----------



## Von Rudel (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Porque por el mismo acto de ser puesto en una lista por un jefe de partido ya no puedes representar a nadie nada más que a él. Ni siquiera éso, los diputados de listas son empleados del jefe de partido, obligados a él moral y contractualmente. Y los efectos son tan evidentes (todos aprietan el botón que les dicen) que no comprendo qué dificultad tenéis en entenderlo. El diputado de distrito debe su puesto exclusivamente a los ciudadanos de su distrito, que son los que le han permitido ser candidato y lo han elegido por mayoría absoluta.
> 
> Basta con evitar que sus campañas puedan ser financiadas por dinero privado en grandes sumas que provengan de minorías interesadas. (El defecto de EEUU)
> 
> Pero además está la separación de poderes, que solo puede establecerse en origen, en elecciones separadas y que solo puede ser constituida por una asamblea independiente elegida por los ciudadanos.




Pero que manía con el representante de distrito. Coño como si te fuera a representar mejor o fuera menos corrupto que uno parlamentario. Al menos al puesto a dedo por el partido tiene que entrar por el arco del triunfo y defender ciertos valores, con lo que sabes que es difícil que traicione en exceso por lo que votaste. Mientras el de distrito por ejemplo esta para dos años, se vende en esos dos años a cambio de un puesto bien en la administración. Es mas difícil corromper a todo un partido que a un representante. Así es como compran en USA, aprueban guerras y mueven dinero para salir reelegidos.


No prefiero el sistema parlamentario al de representantes de aqui a lima o al infinito. Al menos voto a un partido que se sus ideas, y tiene un lider que va a meterme en vereda a los suyos y aprobar un programa de gobierno. Mientras que el representativo se va a vender mas fácil por no hablar que la mayoria de la gente votara a alguien que no tiene ni puta idea como pasa en USA. Por mucho que me consiga un parque nuevo en mi ciudad si después con lo que vendió para ese parque jode la economia por poner un ejemplo.

El problema es la democracia en si. Y la perdida de valores y moral de Europa. No que un representante de distrito vaya a solucionar todos los problemas que dicen los trevijaners.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> - He dicho que es a lo máximo que podría aspirar (de todas formas Audis los hay de muchos modelos y precios), pero no que quiera dedicar ese dinero a un gasto tan superfluo.
> 
> - ¿Pero no ves el ridículo tan espantoso que hacéis los trevijaners?. Hace apenas tres páginas me sales con esto:
> 
> ...



Que sí que sí, que ya conocemos vuestro lema, que es mu dificil y muy peligroso y mejor nos quedamos como estamos. Menuda condena, no gracias.

Yo no quiero ser siervo, os lo dejo a vosotros que os gusta.


----------



## Shy (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Gracias por no decir absolutamente nada.



No me hagas repetirte lo que ya te dije aquí. De nada.





__





12+12+12. NO SOMOS LA MITAD.


12 millones votan a la derecha, 12 a la izquierda y los otros 12 se quedan en su casa haciendo sus cosas de abstencionistas. Esto significa que los que votamos derecha somos un 33% contra un 66% de imbéciles. Imbéciles que se dividen en dos grupos. Los de izquierdas, gente emocional que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mr. Frost (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Que sí que sí, que ya conocemos vuestro lema, que es mu dificil y muy peligroso y mejor nos quedamos como estamos. Menuda condena, no gracias.
> 
> Yo no quiero ser siervo, os lo dejo a vosotros que os gusta.



"Pues ahora no respiro, hala". Me parece perfecto, pero como comprenderás, siempre seréis una insignificante minoría.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> 
> Pero además, ¿qué cojones importa que podemos votar a un candidato de distrito si el que ha hecho el efecto llamada a la inmigración (de la que ahora están totalmente arrepentidos) es el puto presidente Biden. El mismo que también quiere subir los impuestos a "los ricos" y que hasta la propia gilipollas de Podemos que tenemos de vicepresidenta lo ha puesto como ejemplo.
> 
> Sí, el puto Biden que está ahí gracias a las aportaciones multimillonarias de las grandes tecnológicas americanas a su campaña y a la sumisión total de la prensa.



Ese es el principal defecto del sistema americano, las donaciones privadas a los candidatos. Los padres de la patria americana no pudieron anticipar el poder futuro de las corporaciones. Pensaron que conque fuese obligatorio hacer constar de quien provenía el dinero sería suficiente para que los ciudadanos reconociesen los conflictos de interés entre las partes. 

No contaron tampoco con el poder de la propaganda, y de las ideologías fanatizantes.

Todo eso tiene arreglo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> "Pues ahora no respiro, hala". Me parece perfecto, pero como comprenderás, siempre seréis una insignificante minoría.



Hasta que se os acaben los trucos de prestidigitador.


----------



## stiff upper lip (17 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> No me hagas repetirte lo que ya te dije aquí. De nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mis sus argumentos (la ausencia de ellos) me parecen de risa. Los de un acomodado aterrado con que le muevan la butaca.

Y sigue sin responder a la pregunta que le hice, salvo mandarme a Venezuela todavía no me ha dicho cual es la razón por la que cree que el voto de los que ahora se abstienen en lugar de repartirse entre todos los partidos irían exáctamente a donde usted quiere que vayan.

Dígame por qué los anarquistas, abstencionistas tradicionales iban a votar lo que usted llama derecha.

Y dígame qué tiene que ofrecer la supuesta derecha española a los libertarios demócratas Trevijanistas y que no haya demostrado ya en los 18 años que ha gobernado, 8 de ellos con poder absoluto.

Mire, si me obligaran a votar bajo pena de muerte votaría al partido Laócrata, que es el único que defiende mis ideas. Si no lo hago ahora mismo es porque estoy convencido de que es imposible cambiar nada sustancial del.sistema jugando con sus reglas.


----------



## secuestrado (17 May 2021)

Esto es como el salvame de los youtubers o algo así?

Al david ese no le he visto antes, pero al yisber sí, de vez en cuando. Parece un tipo bastante... como decirlo, prepotente. Creo que se ve como el sucesor de trevijano. A trevijano le tenia mucho respeto pero la verdad es que lo de la abstencion como medida para tumbar un gobierno de forma pacifica me parece casi hasta infantil. Porque se han dado muchos casos de elecciones en los que ha ido a partiricpar su puta madre y se han dado por validas y santas pascuas: "haber hido a botar". Practicar la abstencion para susituir un sistema por otro supuestamente más democratico (o de uno no democratico a uno democratico, como diría Trevijano) a mí personalmente me parece ridiculo.


----------



## Shy (17 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> A mis sus argumentos (la ausencia de ellos) me parecen de risa. Los de un acomodado aterrado con que le muevan la butaca.
> 
> Y sigue sin responder a la pregunta que le hice, salvo mandarme a Venezuela todavía no me ha dicho cual es la razón por la que cree que el voto de los que ahora se abstienen en lugar de repartirse entre todos los partidos irían exáctamente a donde usted quiere Los que vayan.
> 
> ...



El número de gente que se abstiene no influye en nada, sólo hace el caldo gordo a los malos, mira Cataluña. El individuo emocional (el imbécil) SIEMPRE va a votar y casi siempre ese individuo se decanta por opciones de izquierdas porque son las que alborotan las emociones, el mensaje de la derecha es racional, el de la izquierda es emocional, y esto es así desde hace veinte años. Dejar de votar por hastío, pereza, dejadez (aunque todo esto tenga una base intelectual) es un error, sólo beneficia a los malos. Y cuando hablo de malos quiero decir individuos con comportamiento antisocial que son los únicos que llegan mandar en los partidos de izquierdas. Si quieres no distingas entre izquierda y derecha, distingue entre líderes con comportamiento social sano o antisocial. Hoy por hoy eso es un realidad. Los Sánchez, Ábalos, Montero, Redondo, Calvo, Marlaska, la rata, Ireno, Errejón, Echenique, la medimadre, etc. son todos sujetos con comportamiento antisocial. Ayuso, Abascal, Casado, Monasterio, etc. con sus virtudes y sus defectos son personas con comportamiento social normal, gente que no va a disfrutar jodiéndote la vida. No es lo mismo que gobierne un psicópata a que lo haga un tipo normal.

Los mundos perfectos no existen, los sistemas perfectos tampoco, hay lo que hay, y aceptarlo es un síntoma de madurez no de conformismo, considerarse un especialito a quien ningún partido representa es sólo pura soberbia de mentes infantiles. A NADIE EN SU SANO JUICIO REPRESENTA TOTALMENTE NINGÚN PARTIDO, pero elegir lo menos malo es infinitamente mejor que dejar que ganen los malos


----------



## ashe (20 May 2021)

Por si eso no fuese suficiente...  (me lo han pasado hace poco) y ya el remate de la risa en especial 4:39


----------



## stiff upper lip (20 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> El número de gente que se abstiene no influye en nada, sólo hace el caldo gordo a los malos, mira Cataluña. El individuo emocional (el imbécil) SIEMPRE va a votar y casi siempre ese individuo se decanta por opciones de izquierdas porque son las que alborotan las emociones, el mensaje de la derecha es racional, el de la izquierda es emocional, y esto es así desde hace veinte años. Dejar de votar por hastío, pereza, dejadez (aunque todo esto tenga una base intelectual) es un error, sólo beneficia a los malos. Y cuando hablo de malos quiero decir individuos con comportamiento antisocial que son los únicos que llegan mandar en los partidos de izquierdas. Si quieres no distingas entre izquierda y derecha, distingue entre líderes con comportamiento social sano o antisocial. Hoy por hoy eso es un realidad. Los Sánchez, Ábalos, Montero, Redondo, Calvo, Marlaska, la rata, Ireno, Errejón, Echenique, la medimadre, etc. son todos sujetos con comportamiento antisocial. Ayuso, Abascal, Casado, Monasterio, etc. con sus virtudes y sus defectos son personas con comportamiento social normal, gente que no va a disfrutar jodiéndote la vida. No es lo mismo que gobierne un psicópata a que lo haga un tipo normal.
> 
> Los mundos perfectos no existen, los sistemas perfectos tampoco, hay lo que hay, y aceptarlo es un síntoma de madurez no de conformismo, considerarse un especialito a quien ningún partido representa es sólo pura soberbia de mentes infantiles. A NADIE EN SU SANO JUICIO REPRESENTA TOTALMENTE NINGÚN PARTIDO, pero elegir lo menos malo es infinitamente mejor que dejar que ganen los malos



Un partido no puede representarle a usted en absoluto, en ningún sistema,usted confunde representación con identificación.


----------



## Pantxin (20 May 2021)

Me hicieron gracia un par de vídeos suyos y me subscribí a su canal................ después de esto SAYONARA BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## Shy (20 May 2021)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Un partido no puede representarle a usted en absoluto, en ningún sistema,usted confunde representación con identificación.



Los juegos de palabras házselos a los bobos que "piensan" como tú, no tienes ni un puto argumento y eres abstencionista sólo porque te crees especialito. 

Respeto más a un malasudapollista que a un abstencionista.


----------



## Larata (20 May 2021)

Pues otro rojo hijo de puta. Yo no sé de que os sorprendéis.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

PELMA MÁSTER dijo:


> se le ha ido la pinza al bufón este. toda la gente que se acerca a él sale huyendo. siempre está solo por algo.
> 
> no sé cómo puede tener 200.000 seguidores una persona tan oscura.
> 
> ...



"bufón"
"siempre está solo"
"será por algo"
"no sé cómo puede tener 200.000 seguidores"
"persona tan oscura"

Sólo argumentos ad hominem.
Ningún argumento para desmontar su ideario.

Seguimos avanzando sin oposición.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Es que los abstencionistas viven en los mundos de yupi.



"viven en los mundos de yupi"

Argumento de gran peso intelectual.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Ibar dijo:


> 3 petardos.



Argumentos ad hominem cada vez menos elaborados.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Gisbert es un payaso, típico rojo que va de no-rojo, y encima sé cree muy listo y muy culto, cuando la realidad es que es un mierda



"payaso"
"típico rojo que va de no-rojo"
"se cree muy listo y muy culto"
"es un mierda"

Argumentos que seguro que algún burbujista recibió antes del estallido de la burbuja inmobiliaria por parte de los que lucraban de ella.

Ver para creer en que se ha convertido burbuja.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

"gilipollas"
"busca fama"

"no necesitas saber más"

Luego dicen que si prepotente y tal.


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> "bufón"
> "siempre está solo"
> "será por algo"
> "no sé cómo puede tener 200.000 seguidores"
> ...



no eran argumentos, ni pretendían serlo.

avanzáis hacia la mierda.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Gisbert no tiene dos dedos de frente



"no tiene dos dedos de frente"

Argumento ad hominem típico de adolescentes.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Se ha pasado tres pueblos. Y me alegro, porque yo tenía una opinión más favorable de él pese a estar en total desacuerdo con la idea del abstencionismo, pero ahora sé qué clase de persona es en realidad.
> 
> Yo lo entiendo, hizo campaña por el abstencionismo en Madrid, pero luego hubo récord de participación. Y claro, alguien con su ego y complejo MESIÁNICO no ha sido capaz de encajar esa derrota, que no hace más que evidenciar su absoluta irrelevancia.
> 
> Me pregunto qué pensarán de todo esto los abstencionistas y trevijanistas del foro. Por supuesto me refiero a los más educados, no a los que califican de "VOTONTOS" a quienes ejercen su derecho al voto.



Pensamos que se ha equivocado y que véis la paja en el ojo ajeno igual que si fuera una viga, la cual está en el propio.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

tocafa dijo:


> El Ruben Gisbert es un mierdas.



"es un mierdas"

Típico argumento ad hominem que no se sabe lo que quiere decir, es igual que llamar a alguien facha o rojo sin saber nada del fascismo o del marxismo.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Los juegos de palabras házselos a los bobos que "piensan" como tú, no tienes ni un puto argumento y eres abstencionista sólo porque te crees especialito.
> 
> Respeto más a un malasudapollista que a un abstencionista.



Eres tan ignorante que no sabes que un "malasudapollista" y un "abstencionista" son lo mismo.

Nosotros somos abstencionarios. Busca por ahí lo que quiere decir.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Larata dijo:


> Pues otro rojo hijo de puta. Yo no sé de que os sorprendéis.



Típico de cobardes el de insultar sin dar la cara.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Como he dicho en otro hilo, Gisbert está enfermo de verdad, es un psicópata que necesita tratamiento médico real.



El que vive en la mentira y se regodea en ella mientras se burla del que trata de salir de ella es el que verá las consecuencias de su propia decisión en sus propias carnes y no podrá echar las culpas a otro.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Cuarto Y Mitad de Chope dijo:


> Yo sigo a Gisbert pero hace bastante que no le veo. Murciano me parece un tío de puta madree con su curro, sus motosierras y sus lavores de campo. Estoy 99% de acuerdo con lo que siempre dice murciano y siempre tiene mi like en sus vídeos.
> 
> Creo que a Gisbert se le ha pirado la pinza totalmente.



Oh sí "totalmente". Típica exageración del que desea aumentar el error de un enemigo, porque le cuesta encontrarlos, y para uno que encuentra, resulta tan grotesco que parece una parodia de Gila.

Te tienes que reír de lo malos que son nuestros enemigos.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

"Ridículos tan espantosos" que nadie se atreve a ridiculizarlo una vez más en directo ni en YouTube ni en TV por alguna razón que ninguno da, aparte de citar argumentos ad hominem como un poseso de burbuja.


----------



## Shy (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Eres tan ignorante que no sabes que un "malasudapollista" y un "abstencionista" son lo mismo.
> 
> Nosotros somos abstencionarios. Busca por ahí lo que quiere decir.



¿Lo ves? La cuestión es sentirse más especialitos aún, más iluminadito, más conosedor 

Gilipollas con ínfulas es lo que sois, mentes infantiles con cero tolerancia a la frustración. Y analfabetos sin argumentos, individuos tan emocionales como los lerdos que votan a la izquierda.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Parece que se ha medio disculpado, al menos de cara a su audiencia para no perder seguidores, pero no ha mencionado a David Santos ni a Raúl.
> De todas formas era en tono de "humor" (it was just a prank bro) y a él le habían insultado primero (¿?).
> Vamos, que va de disculpa pero trata de justificarse al mismo tiempo.
> 
> ...



No mientas, se ha disculpado a aquel que se ha sentido ofendido (estilo Rajoy "la persona por la que usted me pregunta").

"el mesías"
"nos está haciendo un favor a todos"
"sagrado movimiento"
"están por encima de todo lo demás"

Ni un solo argumento de peso pluma, sólo descalificativos que utilizarían ateos contra cristianos por ejemplo.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Dr. P.A.F. dijo:


> El tío es un papagayo de las tesis Treviejunistas.
> Y todo planteamiento teórico, por muy acertado o inspirador que sea, ha de interpretarse y aplicarse según la coyuntura.
> Como ejemplo: pretender que la "democracia" sea directamente aplicable en un estado islámico chiita es una estupidez, por mucho que la democracia sea algo bueno y deseable.
> 
> Dicho lo anterior, y en relación a los ataques ad hominem al sujeto, no es por lo que dice (cuestionable), sino por cómo se comporta en cualquier tertulia o conversación: es un soberbio, un faltón y un ultra. Los que tenemos ya una edad detectamos enseguida al típico individuo víctima de una reciente verdad revelada.



Un estado islámico chiita o cualquier otro con religión de Estado es incompatible con la democracia, ya que atenta contra la libertad del individuo.

Todavía hay que explicar que el único país del mundo con democracia es EEUU, en la cual no existe religión de Estado.

Ni siquiera en un Estado ateo como es el español es posible la democracia porque no creen en nada, ni siquiera los burbujos creen en algo y morirán habiendo tirado sus miserables vidas a la basura.

Con respecto a que es un soberbio, un faltón o un ultra, también podrías llamarle así a Jesucristo porque llamaba a los fariseos "hijos de Satanás", a Pedro "Satanás" y llamaba "cueva de ladrones" a los mercaderes del templo de Jerusalén.


----------



## jpjp (21 May 2021)

Jojojo te ha costado cristiano trevijanista aparecer, pero no se porque te pones cristiano cuando trevijano era un mason que bien se sabe.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Es como era trevijano, rojos que no salen del armario.



Demuestras no saber lo que es un rojo, confundiéndolo de alguien que conoce el comunismo porque lo ha estudiado.

Es una forma muy sutil de autocensura y de censura para que nadie estudie siquiera el comunismo, aunque sea para buscarle sus fallos, no vaya a ser que se la gente lo conozca y lo abracen porque no ha sabido convencerles. Eso demuestra debilidad y falta de convicción en sus argumentos.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Lo que le molestó a Gisbert es que cuando dimitió Pablo Iglesias en directo, Raúl el Murciano Encabronao le criticó abiertamente a Gisbert y su movimiento abstencionista con su frase "Veis, rompe tu voto". Y el murciano tiene toda la razón.
> 
> Nunca Pablo Iglesias hubiera dimitido si los madrileños se hubieran abstenido, puesto que hubiera sacado más escaños con los mismos votos al haber menos participación.



¿Eres incapaz de entender que la abstención también es para los votantes de Podemos y que así no sacarían los mismos votos?


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Yo me burlo de todos los que piden no votar porque las cosas se solucionan haciendo algo no pasando del tema, todas las revoluciones se hicieron desde dentro todas, ninguna pasando del asunto.
> Yo me rio porque los que promueven esto siguen a un tio que se quitaron porque queria estar dentro como es trevijano.



Los abstencionarios no pasamos del tema, sino que vamos de cara contra el problema, cosa que los votantes van de perfil para no molestar.

Las revoluciones se hicieron desde fuera, ninguna se hizo pactando con tus verdugos: ni Jesucristo, ni los padres de los EEUU, ni Gandhi.

La mal llamada revolución francesa fue en realidad una reforma, desde que en la asamblea nacional votaron que el rey Luis XVI había sido raptado en vez de secuestrado, porque en realidad querían ocupar poltrona reconociendo su legitimidad, y tenían miedo a la ruptura, a la verdadera revolución.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> De un tío que se piensa que las cosas se cambian absteniéndose y quedándose en casa poca cosa se puede esperar. El problema de Gisbert es que se ha terminado creyendo sus propias chorradas.



Abstenerse es sólo el primer paso, NO EL ÚNICO.

NO SOMOS ANARQUISTAS.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> El Gisbert es un Pedro Sánchez de la vida, un narcisista, un desequilibrado que sólo le pone que le hagan fotos o le pongan una cam delante.
> 
> Tiene el bagaje intelectual de un mejillón y todos sus argumentos sobre el abstencionismo son para retrasados mentales, de hecho está consiguiendo que gente que antes no votaba ahora lo haga .
> 
> Lo que ha dicho del murciano le ha puesto en el candelabro (como diría el pibonaco aquel con el que me hacía pajas de chinorri) pero sólo es un reflejo más de su personalidad, una prueba más de que es un mierda que habla con las vísceras y no con el cerebro.



Parece que escribes para adolescentes.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Vermiculus dijo:


> Gisbert es un aventurero narcisista intentando imitar a Trevijano, que era un genio.
> 
> Difunde las ideas mucho a costa de dar vergüenza ajena y atraer a niñatos y fans en lugar de a repúblicos con un par de cojones u ovarios.



Atráelos tú.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

ashe dijo:


> del mcrc solo vale la pena las entrevistas a don dalmacio negro, ya se lo dije en su momento que ese mundillo en el momento de fallecer Trevijano se iría a tomar por culo, es lo que tiene la imitación de las sectas protestantes, la diferencia entre trevijano y gisbert es que al menos Trevijano uno podía aprender cosas interesantes a pesar de sus ideas de la republica sean un error de base porque si de algo me he dado cuenta es que cuando hoy se habla de democracia, republica etc son sistemas MASONICOS y su mentalidad era masonica en el fondo, por eso nunca comprendió porque Franco ni robó y fue un hombre integro, algo que Dalmacio Negro si sabe ver a la perfección porque es mejor y sobretodo mas humilde



Entérate un poco de la historia de EEUU, de los pasajeros del Mayflower que eran cristianos y redactaron lo que sería el borrador de la Constitución de los EEUU.

No eran masónicos, eso se lo llamas a los de la "revolución" francesa.

Gracias a Dios vuestras predicciones de que el MCRC estaba muerto con la muerte de Trevijano han fracasado y cuanto más te obceques en tus mentiras, más sufrirás (no te deseo la eutanasia, estoy en contra de esa práctica masónica).


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Rubén Gisbert es trevijanista y los otros dos voxeros.
> Entre los 3 no hacen 1.



Agradece a tu idolatrado Franco la destrucción de España


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

En el franquismo con Franco no había corrupción económica como la ha habido en el Régimen franquista del 78, donde cualquier alcalde o concejal de urbanismo de una ciudad mediana ha robado más que todo el consejo de ministros de Franco.

Otra cosa es la corrupción moral, esa sí tenía Franco, empezando por corrompiendo la iglesia de Jesucristo al apoyar la idolatría católica de imágenes y autoidolatrándose a sí mismo desfilando bajo palio.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Nunca más volví a ver in video de Rubén Gisbert.



Oh, qué tragedia no contar contigo en nuestras filas.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Eigentum dijo:


> Al Gisbert ese lo calé al instante, tengo experiencia con gente "joven" que viste de "adulto" con traje y corbata, típico "intelectual" que se cree superior, creo que trata de imitar a ciertos personajes como pudiera serlo Cesar Vidal o Trevijano, estos personajes a veces insultan de lo lindo y lo que no saben es que su berborrea intelectual les delata cuando empiezan a insultar de esa manera tan arrogante, se creen que por mucho leer van a ser más inteligentes que los demás, no saben que todo tiene un tope, todo tiene un punto 0. El sentido común y el instinto no se afina leyendo más y más o por comportarte como un intelectual.
> 
> No me extrañaría que en su círculo más cercano todos lo tachen de gilipollas, mi olfato me dice que el tio este es un capullo integral, quizás me equivoque, no lo conozco de nada, creo que le da un aire al de la contracronica, otro "estudiao"



Critica al que insulta, insultando. Oda a la estupidez y a la hipocresía.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Me resulta incomprensible por qué alguien que no viva de la política de partidos española está en contra de la separación de poderes y de la representación política. Ya que son esas dos cosas lo que restringe el poder absoluto de los políticos y se lo da al pueblo.



Es muy fácil de comprender: en realidad son partitócratas que van de antisistema o lo que es peor partidarios de la dictadura.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> El Gisbert este es un cuñado sabelotodo profesional que va de ser superior moral e intelectual poseedor de la única verdad absoluta, y que después resulta que no sabe que a los diputados se les vota en listas provinciales.
> 
> 
> Como ya han dicho antes, es un puto rojo de manual que va de anti rojo, pero que apenas rascas un poco te sale un podemugre pijoprogre. Da la casualidad que este mermao, el Roma gallardo y el utbh apelan con sus videos a típicos votantes de derechas antifeministas, pero en el último minuto te cuelan que hay que abstenerse y tal.



No desentonas nada en esta generación y podrías pasar perfectamente por un "podemugre pijoprogre" que tanto dices aborrecer porque ambos negais toda autoridad moral, intelectual, negáis que sólo hay una verdad absoluta, y que todo es relativo, y tal y tal.

Se ve que no has seguido últimamente a UTBH, porque iba con Ayuso.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Xάος dijo:


> Me da mucha rabia cómo defiende sus ideas: se ha leído cuatro libros, y se dedica a "rebatir" a los demás citando esos libros, como si estuviese citando las putas leyes de la física y lo que dijesen aquellos autores fuese la verdad universal. "Esto es así porque Montesquieu decía que era así en la página nosecuál del Espíritu de las Leyes". Como si el argumento que da fuese válido únicamente porque lo dice Montesquieu. Como si Montesquieu no pudiese estar equivocado... No perdona, eso no es una puta argumentación, eso es una falacia ad hominem que te cagas: y es en lo ÚNICO en lo que basa "sus ideas" (porque ni siquiera son suyas) y su discurso. En coger lo que le interesa de 4 libros, descartar lo que no le interesa (lo que tira su idea de que el sistema político y el no tener representación uninominal es la culpa de todos los males), y soltarlo como un puto PAPAGAYO.



Cómo hacer el ridículo y dar vergüenza ajena sin inmutarse.

Cómo confundir una falacia ad hominem con una argumentación fundamentada, citando autores, siendo honesto para no apropiarse de ideas que otros lanzaron antes que él, y ENCIMA PARECERLE MAL HACERLO.

Si tan papagayo es, en tu parrafada podrías haber escrito un solo argumento que desmonte a Montesquieu o a cualquier otro autor, pero no.

No has podido, porque no ha podido ninguno antes que tú.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Blackest dijo:


> Lo mas risible de los abstencionistas, abstencionarios, atun en lata, foigras de pato o como lo quieras llamar es su virgen doritismo.
> 
> ¿Que todos los partidos te parecen una puta mierda y no les quieres votar? Todo correcto pero no vengas a decir que no votando vas a derrocar a quien tiene el monopolio de la fuerza coercitiva del estado porque los "deslegitimas"



No votar no derroca a nadie, sólo es el primer paso, la deslegitimación para quitarle fuerza al régimen que quieres derrocar después.

Tú no das agua al contrincante con el que te peleas.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Von Rudel dijo:


> A mi me da igual la ideas trevijaner de separación de poderes, de eleccion de representantes por distritos y de mas chorradas trevijaners. Por mucho que hagas el sistema político perfecto, que jamás lo va a haber ni habrá jamás, si al final lo que fallan son las personas y su moral no se soluciona nada. Por mucho que eches a un Pablo iglesias siempre te va a ver alguien mucho peor, es la ley de murphy en toda regla. Cuando parecía que era imposible que viniera nada peor que ZP, el destino nos depara un sanchez, seguramente lo que venga será todavia peor. Porque es un ley de las democracias que se ha dado en todos los sistemas representativos populares masivos. Y es que el mas populista y miserable sera quien se haga con el poder. Por eso siempre las democracias tienden al populismo la fracmentación, al enchufismo y al enfrentamiento ruina. Lo supieron muy bien los griegos que sufrieron las consecuencias frente a la oligarquia de Esparta. Y lo sufriremos en occidente antes los gobiernos autoritarios de Asia.
> 
> 
> La realidad es que por mucho que se implantara en España lo que pide Gisbert, no solucionaria nada. Todo seguiría igual, el claro ejemplo es USA que pese a ser un pais mas en esencia libre y no socialista que ellos, acaba siendo infiltrado por populistas de izquierdas he ideas que los van a llevar a la ruina. Porque lo cierto es que lo que marca la diferencia son las ideas, no la forma política, y esas son las que nos dan la prosperidad. Esas ideas hacen que Monarquias absolutas del golfo se transformen en centros financieros, compren todas clases de empresas y lleven una futura existencia sostenible por mantener unas ideas, un espiritu y unos valores que les llevan al exito. Porque no se gastan el dinero en chocho charlas, fomentar ideologias como el feminismo que llevan al suicidio demografico, o la sustitución etnica masiva de inmigrantes.
> ...



Contra estos partidarios de la dictadura es contra los que los trevijanistas estamos en contra.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> Es la base de vuestro discurso.
> 
> Al PP, y no me avergüenzo de nada, aunque Casado me haya defraudado enormemente en los últimos dos años.



Mientras en una partitocracia, los que nos denostan no se avergüenzan de votar a personas que les defraudan...

... si luchamos por una democracia, nos argumentan que es igual, que las personas son las que se corrompen y que no hay nada que hacer por mucha separación de poderes y representación que valga.

Puro derrotismo, pura cobardía, pura deshonestidad intelectual e hipocresía y cinismo.

PURO VENENO


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Gisbert es ACTOR, profesión de rojos por excelencia.
> 
> En mi opinión, ha sido activado por el Gobierno para activar el abstencionismo entre la juventud ahora que, por primera vez, se lleva entre la gente joven votar a un partido de derecha muy marcada como VOX. Un producto de la factoría de ideas de Ivan Redondo.
> 
> En el foro tenemos un caso parecido, el forero Turgot que va de abstencionista, pero abstencionista de votar a VOX, mientras muestra ramalazos progres.



Ya que no encontramos ningún argumento en contra, vamos a lanzar ad hominems más llamativos y brutales, porque los típicos están muy vistos y sirven para descalificar a cualquiera.

Creerse conspiraciones sin pruebas afecta a la salud. Luego no digan que nadie les avisó.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> la panacea para todos los males



Tú sí que buscas una utopía. El hombre es malo por naturaleza. Si buscas eso, busca a Dios.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> gisbert uno que gano un poco de famita con el lío de andorra por codearse con el Roma y el WallStreet, pero en realidad es un progre



Ningún progre cree en la verdad.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> -Y claro que estamos muy mal, *porque en estos momentos nos gobiernan los que siempre consiguen que este país esté peor*.



Todavía no has llegado a relacionar el mal con la causa del mal. Mejor no lo sepas porque a lo mejor te da otro mal.

Bueno mejor que lo sepas: tú mismo te causas el mal del que te quejas.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Trollsauriopermico dijo:


> Los "abstencionista" son en su mayoría progres de armario, troyanos dentro de los movimientos liberales que tratan de sacar beneficio de ir de contraculturales



En España no hay ningún movimiento liberal, así que tranquilo, no pueden haber troyanos dentro de algo que no existe.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Agradece a tu idolatrado Franco la destrucción de España



Por?


----------



## Cens0r (21 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Lo ves? La cuestión es sentirse más especialitos aún, más iluminadito, más conosedor
> 
> Gilipollas con ínfulas es lo que sois, mentes infantiles con cero tolerancia a la frustración. Y analfabetos sin argumentos, individuos tan emocionales como los lerdos que votan a la izquierda.



Fuera de Internet comportándote así no ibas a durar ni media hora. Si eres incapaz de conseguir argumentos racionales a lo mejor es porque no los hay.


----------



## Alpharius (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Abstenerse es sólo el primer paso, NO EL ÚNICO.
> 
> NO SOMOS ANARQUISTAS.



¿Y cuáles son los siguientes pasos? Podríais especificarlos, ya que el primero no os va a servir de nada con la clase política actual.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Pantxin dijo:


> Me hicieron gracia un par de vídeos suyos y me subscribí a su canal................ después de esto SAYONARA BABY!!!!!!!



Si te hicieron gracia videos que no fueron para hacer gracia a nadie es que esto no es lo tuyo.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> ¿Y cuáles son los siguientes pasos? Podríais especificarlos, ya que el primero no os va a servir de nada con la clase política actual.



Claro que puedo especificarlo, pero no lo voy a hacer si no tienes claro el primer paso.

Es como si le dices a un drogadicto que para tener una vida sana lo primero es dejar las drogas (abstenerse) y te dice que no está convencido de que dejar las drogas sea suficiente. De nada vale que le expliques que hay que tener una alimentación sana, hacer deporte, etc. Si no está convencido de que la droga le mata, es igual darle argumentos de una vida más allá de lo que sus ojos ven. Lo verá como si le hablas del más allá.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Lo ves? La cuestión es sentirse más especialitos aún, más iluminadito, más conosedor
> 
> Gilipollas con ínfulas es lo que sois, mentes infantiles con cero tolerancia a la frustración. Y analfabetos sin argumentos, individuos tan emocionales como los lerdos que votan a la izquierda.



El sufijo -ario tiene su significado etimológico. Búscalo para ilustrarte un poco en la lengua española, que falta de hace, en vez de burlarte de quién te puede ilustrar.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Jojojo te ha costado cristiano trevijanista aparecer, pero no se porque te pones cristiano cuando trevijano era un mason que bien se sabe.



Yo no me pongo cristiano, fue Dios.

Y Trevijano no fue masón. Masón es el R78 de Felipe VI con sus leyes del aborto, LIVG, LGTBI, eutanasia, pro-separatismo, pro-relativismo moral en las que estampa su firma.

El que vota, firma de su puño estas leyes masónicas junto con el rey.

Trevijano no le dio la mano al rey jamás, ni se postró ante él.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Por?



Porque es su herencia.


----------



## Alpharius (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Claro que puedo especificarlo, pero no lo voy a hacer si no tienes claro el primer paso.
> 
> Es como si le dices a un drogadicto que para tener una vida sana lo primero es dejar las drogas (abstenerse) y te dice que no está convencido de que dejar las drogas sea suficiente. De nada vale que le expliques que hay que tener una alimentación sana, hacer deporte, etc. Si no está convencido de que la droga le mata, es igual darle argumentos de una vida más allá de lo que sus ojos ven. Lo verá como si le hablas del más allá.



Yo lo único que tengo claro es que esperar a que alguien con una absoluta falta de escrúpulos como Pedro Sánchez se sienta deslegitimado porque vota poca gente es pedirle peras al olmo. A gente como Sánchez, Iglesias o Maduro, con que vayan a votar los suyos ya les vale, como ha quedado demostrado hace muy poquito.
Me temo que sois vosotros los que no queréis ver la realidad. Así nunca pasaréis de ser un grupo de frikis.


----------



## jpjp (21 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Yo lo único que tengo claro es que esperar a que alguien con una absoluta falta de escrúpulos como Pedro Sánchez se sienta deslegitimado porque vota poca gente es pedirle peras al olmo. A gente como Sánchez, Iglesias o Maduro, con que vayan a votar los suyos ya les vale, como ha quedado demostrado hace muy poquito.
> Me temo que sois vosotros los que no queréis ver la realidad. Así nunca pasaréis de ser un grupo de frikis.



Son frikis y viven en los mundos de yupi.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Porque es su herencia.



Y una mierda su herencia. Bastante culpa tendrá el pobre de que las sociedades secretas hayan tomado España así como el resto de países del mundo.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Claro que puedo especificarlo, pero no lo voy a hacer si no tienes claro el primer paso.
> 
> Es como si le dices a un drogadicto que para tener una vida sana lo primero es dejar las drogas (abstenerse) y te dice que no está convencido de que dejar las drogas sea suficiente. De nada vale que le expliques que hay que tener una alimentación sana, hacer deporte, etc. Si no está convencido de que la droga le mata, es igual darle argumentos de una vida más allá de lo que sus ojos ven. Lo verá como si le hablas del más allá.



Abstenerse no es nada más que un acto de honor, solo eso. Aunque no fuese nadie a votar, los resultados de las elecciones serían los mismos.
Los votantes son ingenuos pero los trevijanistas os lleváis la palma.


----------



## Ibar (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Argumentos ad hominem cada vez menos elaborados.



Dos por sacar de contexto las palabras del otro para meterle caña y el otro por darles cuerda.

Todo se reduce al Sálvame youtubero.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Yo lo único que tengo claro es que esperar a que alguien con una absoluta falta de escrúpulos como Pedro Sánchez se sienta deslegitimado porque vota poca gente es pedirle peras al olmo. A gente como Sánchez, Iglesias o Maduro, con que vayan a votar los suyos ya les vale, como ha quedado demostrado hace muy poquito.
> Me temo que sois vosotros los que no queréis ver la realidad. Así nunca pasaréis de ser un grupo de frikis.



En Chile se ha registrado una abstención del 60 y 70% desde hace 8 años. Fruto de la cual la élite ha tenido que tirar su falsa constitución porque ya no resistía más su régimen. Con la asamblea constituyente pretenden que la gente vote para legitimar el nuevo régimen y la nueva constitución y aguantar unas décadas más.

La abstención tiene fuerza y despreciarla es de necios. Hasta los propios oligarcas no la desprecian y les condiciona su vida. Con una baja abstención tienen tranquilidad.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Y una mierda su herencia. Bastante culpa tendrá el pobre de que las sociedades secretas hayan tomado España así como el resto de países del mundo.



Sociedades secretas como:

- el PSOE de Felipe González, alias Isidoro protegido de Carrero Blanco,

- el rey Juan Carlos, nombrado por él mismo para sucederle, y que reinó durante 40 años el actual régimen de corrupción, diseñado por los franquistas para perpetuarse en el poder junto con los antifranquistas, mediante pacto oligárquico en el que España es esquilmada

- Adolfo Suárez, jefe del Movimiento, primer presidente del Régimen franquista del 78, que inventó el café para todos, semilla de la desintegración de España en autonomías

Estos son sus herederos. Los que están ahora son los herederos de los herederos. Hay continuidad histórica en el régimen franquista.

Antes era con Franco, ahora es sin Franco. Todo atado y bien atado (España atada).

Sigue vigente la falsa constitución del 78, el último de los principios del Movimiento.

No ha habido ningún derrocamiento. Ningún golpe de Estado que desterrara la constitución. 

Hasta los simpatizantes y terroristas de ETA participan de su herencia, reconociendo la legitimidad del 18 de julio, igual que Juan Carlos.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Sociedades secretas como:
> 
> - el PSOE de Felipe González, alias Isidoro protegido de Carrero Blanco,
> 
> ...



La constitución se redactó en una logia masónica.
Con cuentos a otro.


----------



## ashe (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Entérate un poco de la historia de EEUU, de los pasajeros del Mayflower que eran cristianos y redactaron lo que sería el borrador de la Constitución de los EEUU.
> 
> No eran masónicos, eso se lo llamas a los de la "revolución" francesa.
> 
> Gracias a Dios vuestras predicciones de que el MCRC estaba muerto con la muerte de Trevijano han fracasado y cuanto más te obceques en tus mentiras, más sufrirás (no te deseo la eutanasia, estoy en contra de esa práctica masónica).



"cristianos" se te olvidó decir PROTESTANTES que es de donde viene los males de esta ¿te refieres a los padres fundadores en el que TODOS ERAN MASONES? no dejó de ser una oligarquia, otra cosa es que se lo montase mejor y su independencia fue gracias a ESPAÑA Y NO POR ELLOS COMO DICE LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL

Que lo pagaron saqueando a España... por eso no deja de tener placer ver como a los que echaron a ostia limpia que se les escapó del exterminio poco a poco se hagan con lo que hoy se conoce como USA.... ah y por cierto acerca de Gisbert min 1:15:04 


Vamos que a este la democracia le importa bien poco (salvo para colocarse) y debe ser jodido como toda la mierda actual viene de USA, la democracia por excelencia... por eso algunos somo anti-democrata y todo lo que permita a la masa y cuerpos ajenos tocar poder, en especial si es mediocre y por eso los regimenes estilo Franco son con diferencia son los que la gente vive mas agusto sin que les toquen la pelotas, y no será por falta de ejemplos... ya que incluso Franco vió como uno de los pilares de la sociedad es la cultura católica, aparte de por ser creyente el porque la defendió


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

ORGULLO BLANCO dijo:


> Abstenerse no es nada más que un acto de honor, solo eso. Aunque no fuese nadie a votar, los resultados de las elecciones serían los mismos.
> Los votantes son ingenuos pero los trevijanistas os lleváis la palma.



Sí, eso es, abstenerse es primeramente un acto para no perder la dignidad.

Con una alta abstención los resultados no son los mismos, porque habría diputados a los que les han votado 1000 personas en vez de 100.000, por ejemplo, y con ese exiguo apoyo el régimen dura el tiempo en que se convoque una manifestación en Madrid.

El poder no es una situación. El poder es una relación, y en esa relación unos se fortalecen a la vez que otros se debilitan. Los gobernantes no son Dios.

En una comunidad de vecinos basta con que se unan una mayoría de vecinos contra un grupo de vecinos tóxicos y manipuladores para desactivarles absolutamente. Pero para eso hace falta además voluntad, por mucho conocimiento que tengan.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Sí, eso es, abstenerse es primeramente un acto para no perder la dignidad.
> 
> Con una alta abstención los resultados no son los mismos, porque habría diputados a los que les han votado 1000 personas en vez de 100.000, por ejemplo, y con ese exiguo apoyo el régimen dura el tiempo en que se convoque una manifestación en Madrid.
> 
> ...



Lo de que cuentan los votos solo os lo creéis los votantes y los trevijaners.


----------



## Cens0r (21 May 2021)

La idea de la abstención activa quizá sea demasiado avanzada y rompedora en estos momentos. En el pasado ha ocurrido, muchísimas veces, que nuevas ideas fueron ridiculizadas y combatidas violentamente antes de ser aceptadas como verdades evidentes. En ciencia y matemáticas, constantemente.


----------



## Shy (21 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Fuera de Internet comportándote así no ibas a durar ni media hora. Si eres incapaz de conseguir argumentos racionales a lo mejor es porque no los hay.



Lee el hilo entero y verás mis argumentos, y si no lee este:

12+12+12. NO SOMOS LA MITAD.

No sé a qué te refieres con que no iba aguantar media hora, aunque si es lo que creo ya te digo que soy de los que aguantan 





cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> El sufijo -ario tiene su significado etimológico. Búscalo para ilustrarte un poco en la lengua española, que falta de hace, en vez de burlarte de quién te puede ilustrar.



Que sí, que sí, no insistas, que ya sabemos que eres muy especialito.

PD. Ni un puto argumento tienes.


----------



## Xάος (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Cómo hacer el ridículo y dar vergüenza ajena sin inmutarse.
> 
> Cómo confundir una falacia ad hominem con una argumentación fundamentada, citando autores, siendo honesto para no apropiarse de ideas que otros lanzaron antes que él, y ENCIMA PARECERLE MAL HACERLO.
> 
> ...



No desmonto a Montesquieu porque estoy de acuerdo con él: lo he dicho en el mensaje. Simplemente lo he puesto como ejemplo. Argumentación, muchas veces ninguna. Te dice en los vídeos: "Esto es así porque lo pone aquí" y punto. Si para ti eso es una argumentación fundamentada macho... Para mí eso es una falacia de autoridad de tres pares de cojones. 

No es lo mismo decir: "X es así por este motivo, este motivo y este otro, razones que expuso nosequién en un libro" que decir "X es así porque nosequién lo expuso en su libro". Y Rubén hace continuamente lo segundo. "Créeme lo que te digo porque nosequién lo dijo". 

Yo sus ideas las compro: las prefiero mil veces a la puta mierda que tenemos ahora. Pero que tampoco lo venda como si arreglar eso fuese a solucionar el país ipsofacto, o como si el sistema que propone fuese incorruptible (la corrupción es inherente a cualquier sistema democrático y burlará los controles que le pongas). Y que se baje los humos, porque su propuesta me parece de puta madre para el país pero al final por la forma de ser arrogante que tiene se la va a cargar y va a ser complicado retomarla y que esté bien vista de cara al público.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Xάος dijo:


> No desmonto a Montesquieu porque estoy de acuerdo con él: lo he dicho en el mensaje. Simplemente lo he puesto como ejemplo. Argumentación, muchas veces ninguna. Te dice en los vídeos: "Esto es así porque lo pone aquí" y punto. Si para ti eso es una argumentación fundamentada macho... Para mí eso es una falacia de autoridad de tres pares de cojones.
> 
> No es lo mismo decir: "X es así por este motivo, este motivo y este otro, razones que expuso nosequién en un libro" que decir "X es así porque nosequién lo expuso en su libro". Y Rubén hace continuamente lo segundo. "Créeme lo que te digo porque nosequién lo dijo".
> 
> Yo sus ideas las compro: las prefiero mil veces a la puta mierda que tenemos ahora. Pero que tampoco lo venda como si arreglar eso fuese a solucionar el país ipsofacto, o como si el sistema que propone fuese incorruptible (la corrupción es inherente a cualquier sistema democrático y burlará los controles que le pongas). Y que se baje los humos, porque su propuesta me parece de puta madre para el país pero al final por la forma de ser arrogante que tiene se la va a cargar y va a ser complicado retomarla y que esté bien vista de cara al público.



Bueno, para empezar Rubén Gisbert tiene muchas carencias comparado con Trevijano, del que fue discípulo directo. Y yo muchas más.

Pero quedarse en eso es de miopes y de VAGOS. Los libros están ahí para ser leídos, examinados, escudriñados, asimilados y memorizados ante cualquiera que dice haberlos leído siendo mentira. Eso para empezar.

Es como cuando Trevijano, siendo ateo y no siendo comunista, se leyó la Biblia y el Corán y las obras completa de Lenin, para saber en qué cree un cristiano, un musulman y un comunista. Cosa que desconocen los que no los han leído y van por ahí llamando a los demás "Mesías", "follacabras" o "rojo" sin avanzar más allá como meros adolescentes adoctrinados en la ignorancia supina.


----------



## Alpharius (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> En Chile se ha registrado una abstención del 60 y 70% desde hace 8 años. Fruto de la cual la élite ha tenido que tirar su falsa constitución porque ya no resistía más su régimen. Con la asamblea constituyente pretenden que la gente vote para legitimar el nuevo régimen y la nueva constitución y aguantar unas décadas más.
> 
> La abstención tiene fuerza y despreciarla es de necios. Hasta los propios oligarcas no la desprecian y les condiciona su vida. Con una baja abstención tienen tranquilidad.



No, en Chile lo que ha provocado un plebiscito sobre su constitución ha sido las protestas masivas. Si la gente simplemente se hubiera abstenido como pretendéis, no hubiera cambiado absolutamente nada. Y la prueba es Venezuela, donde con una abstención del 70% Maduro sigue ahí como si nada. ¿Qué te hace pensar que con Sánchez sería diferente?

La abstención para lo único que sirve es para validar el régimen actual. Al no ir a votar aceptáis lo que decidan lo que si que votan. Es irónico, pero los abstencionistas sois los mayores cómplices del régimen.

Pero no voy a tratar de convencerte. Está claro que no atendéis a razones así que sigue con tu farsa. Como te he dicho, no pasaréis de ser un grupillo de frikis.


----------



## NXT (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> No mientas, se ha disculpado a aquel que se ha sentido ofendido (estilo Rajoy "la persona por la que usted me pregunta").



No me malinterpretes, lo que quiero decir es que lo ha hecho de cara a su audiencia para guardar las apariencias. Se ha disculpado de la misma manera en la que lanza acusaciones, tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano. Como cuando acusó a "algunos youtubers" en Barcelona de estar financiados por Vox sin decir nombres, pese a que inequivocadamente sólo se podía referir a los dos únicos que estaban allí.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> "el mesías"
> "nos está haciendo un favor a todos"
> "sagrado movimiento"
> "están por encima de todo lo demás"
> ...



Es que precisamente ahí no estoy argumentando sobre sus ideas, sino describiendo su actitud. Considera a todo aquel que no sigue lo que él considera su movimiento como "indignos" que deberían quitarse la vida para ahorrarse su sufrimiento y el de las personas que le rodean. No hay nada que argumentar cuando está todo grabado en vídeo, simplemente queda comentar y opinar.
Su ideología me importa un bledo. Para hablar y criticar aquello que defiende o temas similares ya hay otros hilos.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Pensamos que se ha equivocado



Habla por ti, no todos los que me han respondido lo creen así. Me alegra ver que no todos son unos fanáticos.



cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> y que véis la paja en el ojo ajeno igual que si fuera una viga, la cual está en el propio.



No sé a qué "paja" o "viga" te refieres en este caso. Mi crítica va dirigida a su actitud la cual ya he descrito (la "paja"). Yo puedo tener otros defectos, pero a mí jamás se me ocurriría pedir la eutanasia a nadie o considerar a todo aquel que no piense como yo como inferiores o indignos ni mucho menos. Si lo de Rubén lo consideras "paja" no me imagino qué podrías considerar "viga"


----------



## Xaki-navaja (21 May 2021)

Trevijanistas, acaben la frase.Argumenten, nada de ad hominems ni de libros, solo hechos.

●En más de 40 años de lucha, Trevijano consiguió....●


----------



## ciberecovero (21 May 2021)

Xaki-navaja dijo:


> Trevijanistas, acaben la frase.Argumenten, nada de ad hominems ni de libros, solo hechos.
> 
> ●En más de 40 años de lucha, Trevijano consiguió....●




LA SECTA TREVIJANISTA. Cuarenta años de coñazos


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> No, en Chile lo que ha provocado un plebiscito sobre su constitución ha sido las protestas masivas. Si la gente simplemente se hubiera abstenido como pretendéis, no hubiera cambiado absolutamente nada. Y la prueba es Venezuela, donde con una abstención del 70% Maduro sigue ahí como si nada. ¿Qué te hace pensar que con Sánchez sería diferente?
> 
> La abstención para lo único que sirve es para validar el régimen actual. Al no ir a votar aceptáis lo que decidan lo que si que votan. Es irónico, pero los abstencionistas sois los mayores cómplices del régimen.
> 
> Pero no voy a tratar de convencerte. Está claro que no atendéis a razones así que sigue con tu farsa. Como te he dicho, no pasaréis de ser un grupillo de frikis.



Según tu falso y corrompido razonamiento, los que se abstienen de tomar alcohol, de fumar y de drogarse son los mayores cómplices de los vendedores de bebidas alcohólicas, de las tabacaleras y de los narcotraficantes.

No trates de convencer a nadie sin derribar antes mi contraejemplo.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> No me malinterpretes, lo que quiero decir es que lo ha hecho de cara a su audiencia para guardar las apariencias. Se ha disculpado de la misma manera en la que lanza acusaciones, tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano. Como cuando acusó a "algunos youtubers" en Barcelona de estar financiados por Vox sin decir nombres, pese a que inequivocadamente sólo se podía referir a los dos únicos que estaban allí.
> 
> 
> Es que precisamente ahí no estoy argumentando sobre sus ideas, sino describiendo su actitud. Considera a todo aquel que no sigue lo que él considera su movimiento como "indignos" que deberían quitarse la vida para ahorrarse su sufrimiento y el de las personas que le rodean. No hay nada que argumentar cuando está todo grabado en vídeo, simplemente queda comentar y opinar.
> ...



Lo considero "paja" porque no se ha reafirmado en su tremenda equivocación, sino que se ha arrepentido y ha pedido disculpas.

Los que se reafirman en hacer escarnio de ello, esos son los que lo consideran "viga" y con su misma vara de medir serán medidos.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (21 May 2021)

Xaki-navaja dijo:


> Trevijanistas, acaben la frase.Argumenten, nada de ad hominems ni de libros, solo hechos.
> 
> ●En más de 40 años de lucha, Trevijano consiguió....●



La independencia de Guinea Ecuatorial, el hecho del que él mismo relató se siente más orgulloso en su vida.


----------



## Cens0r (21 May 2021)

Shy dijo:


> Lee el hilo entero y verás mis argumentos, y si no lee este:
> 
> 12+12+12. NO SOMOS LA MITAD.
> 
> ...



Insultas, tu argumento consiste en negar la mayor. Cuando digo que no aguantaría es que resultas ofensivo porque sí. Como otros usuarios de Burbuja que se toman la abstención activa como un ataque a su ideología. Los que no votamos y sabemos por qué y qué queremos no entramos en el absurdo juego izquierda/derecha. Porque el juego está trucado y quienes pierden siempre son aquéllos que piensan que la ideología significa algo en una oligarquía de partidos.


----------



## Shy (21 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Insultas, tu argumento consiste en negar la mayor. Cuando digo que no aguantaría es que resultas ofensivo porque sí. Como otros usuarios de Burbuja que se toman la abstención activa como un ataque a su ideología. Los que no votamos y sabemos por qué y qué queremos no entramos en el absurdo juego izquierda/derecha. Porque el juego está trucado y quienes pierden siempre son aquéllos que piensan que la ideología significa algo en una oligarquía de partidos.



Argumento e insulto, las dos cosas, no te quedes sólo con los insultos sanos 

Si hubieras leído lo que te he mandado sabrías lo que pienso sobre la izquierda y la derecha, y en cualquier caso os mandaría un par de añitos a Venezuela para que entendiérais el auténtico significado de dignidad, adulteración, truco y demás palabras que os encanta usar y no tenéis puta idea de lo que significan. Sois unos frívolos, unos fatuos acomodados. Como vosotros conocí muchos donde te he dicho, en Venezuela, en el 2000, hoy aquellos mismos echan de menos a aquel sistema contra el que despotricaban y a la persona que lo personificaba, han aprendido por las malas de lo que sirve sentirse especialito.


----------



## NXT (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Lo considero "paja" porque no se ha reafirmado en su tremenda equivocación, sino que se ha arrepentido y ha pedido disculpas.
> 
> Los que se reafirman en hacer escarnio de ello, esos son los que lo consideran "viga" y con su misma vara de medir serán medidos.



¿Que no se ha reafirmado?
Ha dicho que era en tono de humor y "sarcasmo" y que no dijo realmente lo que dijo, negando la mayor. Todo esto mientras sigue lanzando más acusaciones de que le insultan, tratando de justificar su reacción. Se disculpa por entrar en el "salseo", pero no por insultar, llamar indignos o pedir la eutanasia, ya que no reconoce haber hecho tal cosa. Perdona, pero eso no es realmente una disculpa.

Me parece correcto usar la misma vara de medir para todo el mundo, de hecho es lo coherente. Ojalá Gisbert también la usara, y aceptar el humor de otros de la misma manera en la que pide que se acepte su "humor".


----------



## Alpharius (21 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Según tu falso y corrompido razonamiento, los que se abstienen de tomar alcohol, de fumar y de drogarse son los mayores cómplices de los vendedores de bebidas alcohólicas, de las tabacaleras y de los narcotraficantes.
> 
> No trates de convencer a nadie sin derribar antes mi contraejemplo.



Tu contraejemplo no hace falta derribarlo porque se cae solo. Si yo no tomo alcohol, ni fumo ni me drogo, no cuento como parte de sus mercados. No formo parte de ese sistema.

En cambio, en el sistema político actual, no puedes elegir si participas o no en el sistema. Vayas a votar o te abstengas, vas a contar como como parte del sistema igualmente. La abstención no se cuenta como alguien que no está de acuerdo con el sistema, sino como alguien que acepta el resultado de los que si que van a votar.

De hecho, vuestra principal premisa afirma lo que estoy diciendo. Pretendéis deslegitimar al sistema haciendo ver que sus integrantes (los que tenéis derecho a voto) no quieren votar. Necesitáis formar parte del sistema para deslegitimarlo.
El problema es que el sistema no cuenta la abstención como una deslegitimación. Si hubiera alguna norma que dijera que a partir de un 50% de abstencionismo las elecciones quedarían invalidadas, entonces sí, serviría de algo vuestra abstención. Pero que yo sepa, no existe ninguna norma así.

Vayáis a votar o no, se van a ocupar todos los escaños del congreso de los diputados. Al sistema le da igual si vas a votar o no vas. Eso es lo que no comprendéis.

La historia demuestra que solo hay dos formas de cambiar un sistema. Desde fuera, mediante revolución, guerra o golpe de estado, o desde dentro, con algún partido cuya intención sea cambiarlo y obteniendo una mayoría suficiente. Pero no haciendo nada... pues nunca se ha cambiado nada.


----------



## tocafa (22 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> "es un mierdas"
> 
> Típico argumento ad hominem que no se sabe lo que quiere decir, es igual que llamar a alguien facha o rojo sin saber nada del fascismo o del marxismo.



Se ve que eres demasiado joven para comprender la frase. Jajaja. 
Asco de niñatos. Vete a forocoches anda.


----------



## NXT (22 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Eres tan ignorante que no sabes que un "malasudapollista" y un "abstencionista" son lo mismo.
> 
> Nosotros somos abstencionarios. Busca por ahí lo que quiere decir.



Aviso: La palabra *abstencionario* no está en el Diccionario. 

Quizá quisiste decir:








abstencionista | Diccionario de la lengua española


Definición RAE de «abstencionista» según el Diccionario de la lengua española: 1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo al abstencionismo. 2. adj. Partidario del abstencionismo. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.




dle.rae.es


----------



## Pantxin (22 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Si te hicieron gracia videos que no fueron para hacer gracia a nadie es que esto no es lo tuyo.



Hacer gracia en su acepción de que me gustaron. 
Es usted un poco susceptible.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (22 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> La independencia de Guinea Ecuatorial, el hecho del que él mismo relató se siente más orgulloso en su vida.



"Cada individuo del pueblo preferiría morirse antes que mover un dedo en beneficio de los demás. La gente vivía aislada y sólo se preocupaba de sí misma. Y a decir verdad, el individualismo feroz del valle sólo se quebraba las tardes de los domingos, al caer el sol."

Miguel Delibes, el camino.
La cita la puede multiplicar x20 en la sociedad actual.
Así que más haya de concursos de debates, de réplicas y de perder el tiempo en teorías , muy poca aplicación practica se ve al movimiento de Maverick y auspiciado, patrocinado y extendido por la CIA. 
Espero que usted abra los ojos, por su bien , en lugar de ser un palmero más y pierda tiempo y energía en algo totalmente infructuoso.

Boas noites.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (22 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Tu contraejemplo no hace falta derribarlo porque se cae solo. Si yo no tomo alcohol, ni fumo ni me drogo, no cuento como parte de sus mercados. No formo parte de ese sistema.
> 
> En cambio, en el sistema político actual, no puedes elegir si participas o no en el sistema. Vayas a votar o te abstengas, vas a contar como como parte del sistema igualmente. La abstención no se cuenta como alguien que no está de acuerdo con el sistema, sino como alguien que acepta el resultado de los que si que van a votar.
> 
> ...



Uno que se abstiene de participar en un sistema o en un mercado, se desentiende de él. Eso es lo que se llama desafección y desafectos.

Los desafectos al régimen son los que lo desestabilizan porque es el comienzo de su destrucción.

La abstención no cuenta como ilegalización de las elecciones, la legalidad de los resultados no se ve afectada por el porcentaje de participación.

Pero la abstención sí cuenta como deslegitimación de las elecciones porque hay un 80% que no participa por ejemplo, frente a un 20% que sí, los cuales ya no podrán apoyarse en sus falsos discursos de que están respaldados por la mayoría, tanto que hablan de democracia.

No existe ninguna ley que establezca un mínimo de participación, no se van a disparar en el pie.

Los oligarcas del régimen no quieren que sepas esto y que te creas sus mentiras. Allá tú.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (22 May 2021)

Xaki-navaja dijo:


> "Cada individuo del pueblo preferiría morirse antes que mover un dedo en beneficio de los demás. La gente vivía aislada y sólo se preocupaba de sí misma. Y a decir verdad, el individualismo feroz del valle sólo se quebraba las tardes de los domingos, al caer el sol."
> 
> Miguel Delibes, el camino.
> La cita la puede multiplicar x20 en la sociedad actual.
> ...



En España no existe sociedad civil y eso es lo que estamos creando. Cada uno que elija bando.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (22 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Aviso: La palabra *abstencionario* no está en el Diccionario.
> 
> Quizá quisiste decir:
> 
> ...



Oh claro, no está en el diccionario lo mismo que muchas palabras no estaban en el diccionario y ahora lo están.


----------



## Alpharius (22 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Uno que se abstiene de participar en un sistema o en un mercado, se desentiende de él. Eso es lo que se llama desafección y desafectos.
> 
> Los desafectos al régimen son los que lo desestabilizan porque es el comienzo de su destrucción.
> 
> ...



No te lo vuelvo a decir más porque se ve que sois bastante duros de mollera. A políticos como Sánchez le da igual que vosotros penséis que no está legitimado. Si la ley le permite ser presidente, lo va a ser y vuestra opinión le importa un carajo. Estamos hablando de un individuo que ha pactado con Bildu, el brazo político de una banda terrorista que asesinó a compañeros suyos y no se han arrepentido. Y ha pactado con ellos con tal de seguir de presidente. ¿Crees que le iba a importar que hubiera una abstención alta? ¿Le ha importado a Nicolás Maduro? NO.

Vuestro planteamiento es totalmente inútil. Hay otros que si tienen algo de sentido, como el de escaños en blanco. Eso si tendría efecto al dejar los escaños vacíos y al hacer que los votos no se vayan para los demás partidos. Pero lo vuestro es totalmente ridículo.


----------



## NXT (22 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Oh claro, no está en el diccionario lo mismo que muchas palabras no estaban en el diccionario y ahora lo están.



Lo entiendo, en el diccionario de la RAE entran las palabras de uso común. Si ese palabro sólo lo usan los trevijaners, es difícil que se acepte. Especialmente si ya hay una palabra (abstencionista) que ya significa "Partidario del abstencionismo".

Entiendo la distinción que se pretende dar, pero es algo que sólo hacéis vosotros. Para el resto del mundo y de cara a unas elecciones, no se hace distinción alguna porque no hay forma de contabilizar qué abstenciones son "activas" y cuáles las de quienes pasan de todo.

Si tan sólo hubiera alguna forma de contabilizar y visibilizar ese movimiento... No sé, quizá con una especie de formación política que se comprometiese con no cobrar subvenciones ni salarios y dejar los Escaños en Blanco (vacíos)... Creo que de esa forma los políticos no podrían dar una explicación alternativa que anulase el propósito de esa abstención activa que defienden los abstencionistas (o "abstencionarios" si lo prefieres).


----------



## Cens0r (22 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Aviso: La palabra *abstencionario* no está en el Diccionario.
> 
> Quizá quisiste decir:
> 
> ...



Y como no está en el diccionario no significa nada... Uno se tiene que reír.
El diccionario, cualquier diccionario, lo único que contiene es un conocimiento folclórico. 
Intenta desarrollar el conocimiento matemático basándote exclusivamente en definiciones del diccionario y a ver hasta donde llegas. De hecho existe la falacia del diccionario, que es esgrimida por las feministas para, en su pequeño universo mental, negar conceptos como el de feminazi.
Con esos argumentos mejor no repliques.


----------



## NXT (23 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Y como no está en el diccionario no significa nada... Uno se tiene que reír.
> El diccionario, cualquier diccionario, lo único que contiene es un conocimiento folclórico.
> Intenta desarrollar el conocimiento matemático basándote exclusivamente en definiciones del diccionario y a ver hasta donde llegas. De hecho existe la falacia del diccionario, que es esgrimida por las feministas para, en su pequeño universo mental, negar conceptos como el de feminazi.
> Con esos argumentos mejor no repliques.



Ya lo he comentado en mi mensaje anterior. 

Sólo añadiré que me parece absurdo intentar complicar el lenguaje cuando la mayoría entiende lo que significa abstencionista.

Es siempre la misma historia, colectivos políticos y/o ideológicos luchando por ganar la batalla del lenguaje. Ya lo intentó el feminismo con palabras como "femenicidio", la diferencia es que esa ideología perversa es más popular y por eso han podido ver su basura ideológica implantada en la RAE.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (23 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Lo entiendo, en el diccionario de la RAE entran las palabras de uso común. Si ese palabro sólo lo usan los trevijaners, es difícil que se acepte. Especialmente si ya hay una palabra (abstencionista) que ya significa "Partidario del abstencionismo".
> 
> Entiendo la distinción que se pretende dar, pero es algo que sólo hacéis vosotros. Para el resto del mundo y de cara a unas elecciones, no se hace distinción alguna porque no hay forma de contabilizar qué abstenciones son "activas" y cuáles las de quienes pasan de todo.
> 
> Si tan sólo hubiera alguna forma de contabilizar y visibilizar ese movimiento... No sé, quizá con una especie de formación política que se comprometiese con no cobrar subvenciones ni salarios y dejar los Escaños en Blanco (vacíos)... Creo que de esa forma los políticos no podrían dar una explicación alternativa que anulase el propósito de esa abstención activa que defienden los abstencionistas (o "abstencionarios" si lo prefieres).



Si los trevijaners somos millones, es inevitable que se acepte.


----------



## perrosno (23 May 2021)

Cuando la burbuja de los youtuber estalle, va a ser unas risas de puta madre. jo jo jo.

Vaya panda, ellos y los que los siguen como si fuesen dioses


----------



## Playero (23 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> ¿Eres incapaz de entender que la abstención también es para los votantes de Podemos y que así no sacarían los mismos votos?



Los trevijanistas sólo promocionan sus ideas abstencionistas en Burbuja y Forocoches (derecha). Rara vez lo hacen en Meneame (izquierda).

Otro problema que nunca mencionan los abstencionistas es que por ley en algunos paises es obligatorio votar o te ponen multas muy gordas o incluso cárcel.

*Países con sufragio obligatorio*

Argentina.
Australia.
Bélgica.
Bolivia.
Brasil (es facultativo para adolescentes de 16 y 17 años, mayores de 70 y analfabetos; Constitución art. 14, inciso 1)
Ecuador (facultativo personas de 16 y 17 años, mayores de 65 años, presos sin sentencia, policías y militares)
Egipto.
Grecia.
Entonces el castillo abstencionista se cae por su propio peso si el parlamento aprueba por mayoría de 3/5 que el sufragio es obligatorio.


----------



## Vermiculus (23 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Atráelos tú.



Lo hago.


----------



## Cens0r (23 May 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Los trevijanistas sólo promocionan sus ideas abstencionistas en Burbuja y Forocoches (derecha). Rara vez lo hacen en Meneame (izquierda).
> 
> Otro problema que nunca mencionan los abstencionistas es que por ley en algunos paises es obligatorio votar o te ponen multas muy gordas o incluso cárcel.
> 
> ...



Si debido a la abstención un gobierno se viera forzado a hacer el voto obligatorio, sólo sería prueba de que abstenerse funciona y que los gobiernos necesitan legitimación.


----------



## Eigentum (23 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Critica al que insulta, insultando. Oda a la estupidez y a la hipocresía.



A eso me refiero con la estupidez del intelectual, acabas de hacer lo tipico que hacen los pijos cosmopaletos con carrera + master de Ciudadanos. Oh que bien y culto te quedó eso verdad? podrías haber mencionado algún tipo de falacia? algún ejemplo sacato de Socrates o de Kant?. Hay muchos tipos de inteligencia, y el memorizar buenos libros y sacar buenas conclusiones, no te hace más inteligente ni culto que los demás, y a la hora de la verdad, solo tenéis humo del que no se puede comer, la mayoría de vosotros sois una especie de "Sabio-Idiota"


----------



## Eigentum (23 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> Critica al que insulta, insultando. Oda a la estupidez y a la hipocresía.



A todo esto, yo no lo critico por insultar, osea que aquí no hay un; "Critica al que insulta, insultando" NO LO CRITICO POR INSULTAR, aún no insultando, me parece un capullo cosmopaleto provinciano que bien podría ser un asesor de máximo nivel en ciudadanos, cosmopaleto provinciano, está camino de ser un quiero y no puedo, como el de la contra cronica, como ya dije, otro "estudiao".

Igualmente, sus programas están bien y son entretenidos, mucho mejor que ver a Jorge Javier Vázquez, desde luego.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (23 May 2021)

cristiano trevijanista dijo:


> En España no existe sociedad civil y eso es lo que estamos creando. Cada uno que elija bando.



Argumento de peso.

En qué se basa ? Se dijo en la teoría de la república o en la ley de hierro de las oligarquías ?

Aquí desde el Lazarillo de TOrmes, se lo recomiendo leer, nunca jamás ha existido sociedad civil.

Así que continúe telepredicando

Yo estaba en la Guarida del zorro y Mini-trevijano es un impostor intelectual.

Yo no espero nada ed Ruben Gisbert, un cobarde ha borrado los videos que hizo de Expediente Royuela y el debate con Psicoactiva en el que no salía muy bien parado.

Un tipo a quien Fernando Díaz Villanueva caló de primera hora.

Un tipo que lo único que le preocupa es generar debate estéril, la teoría política y nada de práctica.
Alguien puede explicar como se inicia la relación con Maverick o con Luis María Ansón ? Surge de la nada .?

No puede ser que este tipo con dotes de actor y oratoria, aburrido, monótono y repetitivo como una cacatúa, repitiendo los 4 lugares comunes -"ej que estoy solo" mentira, te han aupado a la palestra mediática, "ej que desde los 16 años trabajo" ( pues como todos ), luego responde preguntas como si este tipo fuera una autoridad, cita 4 libros aprendidos y eso, por sus cojones morenos, Diaz Villanueva dixit ya es dogma de fe, porque él lo confirma que había un autor que hace 140 años tomando té y rascándose los huevos, dijo tal teoría para follarse a alguna furcia aburrida en palacio imperial o en la corte de soplapollas.

Es acojonante, el nivel de esupidez en este país. Ya tiene su asociación de quien modestamente se ha puesto presidente, y en menos de 5 años chalet

Por cada argumento que se saca de la manga , hay 10 libros refutando lo que ha dicho.


----------



## cristiano trevijanista (23 May 2021)

Playero dijo:


> Los trevijanistas sólo promocionan sus ideas abstencionistas en Burbuja y Forocoches (derecha). Rara vez lo hacen en Meneame (izquierda).
> 
> Otro problema que nunca mencionan los abstencionistas es que por ley en algunos paises es obligatorio votar o te ponen multas muy gordas o incluso cárcel.
> 
> ...



¿Acaso Burbuja no tuvo una época de hegemonía ideológica de Podemos? Ahora será de Vox y cuando éstos fracasen serán abstencionarios (si Dios quiere).

Si el congreso aprueba que haya voto obligatorio, eso facilita que se perciba la inexistencia de democracia, como en esos países que mencionas, y rememorará a algunas personas que vivieron con Franco el que el voto era obligatorio para poder cobrar el día de trabajo (se votaba en día laborable). Así se percibirá mejor la continuidad del régimen franquista con Franco y el régimen franquista sin él (R78).

Si así sucediera habrá mayor desobediencia civil, más demandas judiciales, mayor inestabilidad social, etc... Ya pasa ahora con la designación de presidente y vocales de las mesas electorales (que son obligatorios) y aún así la gente alega para no estar. Cuántas más personas obligadas a ir a votar.


----------



## Alfa555 (24 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Se ha pasado tres pueblos. Y me alegro, porque yo tenía una opinión más favorable de él pese a estar en total desacuerdo con la idea del abstencionismo, pero ahora sé qué clase de persona es en realidad.
> 
> Yo lo entiendo, hizo campaña por el abstencionismo en Madrid, pero luego hubo récord de participación. Y claro, alguien con su ego y complejo MESIÁNICO no ha sido capaz de encajar esa derrota, que no hace más que evidenciar su absoluta irrelevancia.
> 
> Me pregunto qué pensarán de todo esto los abstencionistas y trevijanistas del foro. Por supuesto me refiero a los más educados, no a los que califican de "VOTONTOS" a quienes ejercen su derecho al voto.



Yo también creo que es mejor no votar ....si algún día los demás españoles piensan como yo veremos un cambio en el tipo de democracia que tenemos ,mientras tanto la gente está ejerciendo su derecho a votar que otros decidan por ellos y me parece tan respetable una cosa como la otra. 

Oye que tú votas porque crees que es mejor hacerlo por x motivos ...genial ... Yo creo que los políticos no deberían poder decidir ellos las leyes sino que quiero votarlas yo directamente .. pues no voy a votar .
Y si .. al Rubén se le ha ido la pinza mucho.


----------



## McNuggets (24 May 2021)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Yo también creo que es mejor no votar ....si algún día los demás españoles piensan como yo veremos un cambio en el tipo de democracia que tenemos ,mientras tanto la gente está ejerciendo su derecho a votar que otros decidan por ellos y me parece tan respetable una cosa como la otra.
> 
> Oye que tú votas porque crees que es mejor hacerlo por x motivos ...genial ... Yo creo que los políticos no deberían poder decidir ellos las leyes sino que quiero votarlas yo directamente .. pues no voy a votar .
> Y si .. al Rubén se le ha ido la pinza mucho.



Lo que hay en España es oligarquía. No es ningún "tipo de democracia".
Los jefes de los partidos son los que tienen el poder


----------



## McNuggets (24 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> No te lo vuelvo a decir más porque se ve que sois bastante duros de mollera. A políticos como Sánchez le da igual que vosotros penséis que no está legitimado. Si la ley le permite ser presidente, lo va a ser y vuestra opinión le importa un carajo. Estamos hablando de un individuo que ha pactado con Bildu, el brazo político de una banda terrorista que asesinó a compañeros suyos y no se han arrepentido. Y ha pactado con ellos con tal de seguir de presidente. ¿Crees que le iba a importar que hubiera una abstención alta? ¿Le ha importado a Nicolás Maduro? NO.
> 
> Vuestro planteamiento es totalmente inútil. Hay otros que si tienen algo de sentido, como el de escaños en blanco. Eso si tendría efecto al dejar los escaños vacíos y al hacer que los votos no se vayan para los demás partidos. Pero lo vuestro es totalmente ridículo.



Cierto, le da igual y gobierna hasta con un 5% de votos. Pero después de eso vienen las manifestaciones organizadas y eso ya no da tan igual


----------



## McNuggets (24 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> No, en Chile lo que ha provocado un plebiscito sobre su constitución ha sido las protestas masivas. Si la gente simplemente se hubiera abstenido como pretendéis, no hubiera cambiado absolutamente nada. Y la prueba es Venezuela, donde con una abstención del 70% Maduro sigue ahí como si nada. ¿Qué te hace pensar que con Sánchez sería diferente?
> 
> La abstención para lo único que sirve es para validar el régimen actual. Al no ir a votar aceptáis lo que decidan lo que si que votan. Es irónico, pero los abstencionistas sois los mayores cómplices del régimen.
> 
> Pero no voy a tratar de convencerte. Está claro que no atendéis a razones así que sigue con tu farsa. Como te he dicho, no pasaréis de ser un grupillo de frikis.



No, no pretendemos tal cosa. La abstención no es un fin en sí mismo y jamás la hemos vendido como tal. No mientas. No somos tan ilusos de creer que por no votar, se vaya a cambiar el régimen

Precisamente pretendemos manifestarnos de manera organizada


----------



## Alpharius (24 May 2021)

McNuggets dijo:


> Cierto, le da igual y gobierna hasta con un 5% de votos. Pero después de eso vienen las manifestaciones organizadas y eso ya no da tan igual
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 667090





McNuggets dijo:


> No, no pretendemos tal cosa. La abstención no es un fin en sí mismo y jamás la hemos vendido como tal. No mientas. No somos tan ilusos de creer que por no votar, se vaya a cambiar el régimen
> 
> Precisamente pretendemos manifestarnos de manera organizada



Y si todo va a depender al final de que os manifestéis, ¿por qué no empezáis por ahí y os saltáis el paso de convencer a todo el mundo de la abstención, ya que tú mismo admites que la abstención no les importa? ¿Por qué no convencéis a la gente para que salga a manifestarse directamente?
No tiene mucho sentido lo que dices.


----------



## NXT (24 May 2021)

McNuggets dijo:


> No, no pretendemos tal cosa. La abstención no es un fin en sí mismo y jamás la hemos vendido como tal. No mientas. No somos tan ilusos de creer que por no votar, se vaya a cambiar el régimen
> 
> Precisamente pretendemos manifestarnos de manera organizada



Queda claro que la abstención es sólo un medio para llegar a un fin. Lo que no entiendo es el empeño en usar un medio tan ineficiente (los escaños se reparten igual) y tan fácil de anular (se pueden usar mil pretextos para justificar una baja participación, ya que no se contabiliza qué parte de esa abstención corresponde a la llamada abstención activa) cuando ya hay otros medios que pueden ser realmente efectivos, como el que aplica Escaños en Blanco. Cada escaño que lograran quedaría vacío en vez de repartirse entre todos los partidos, e incluso si no consiguiesen ninguno, cada voto que obtuvieran no podría malinterpretarse, a diferencia de los datos de abstención.

En el 4M, pese a la polarización socialismo - libertad, EB pasó de no estar en las anteriores elecciones a ser el tercer partido sin representación con más votos, sólamente superado por PACMA y Ciudadanos. Y todo eso sin gastar un solo euro en publicidad.









Resultados Electorales en Madrid: Elecciones Comunidad de Madrid 2021


Conoce los resultados de las elecciones en Madrid: número de votos y escaños por partidos en las Elecciones de la Comunidad de Madrid 2021 con EL PAÍS.




resultados.elpais.com












Resultados Electorales en Madrid: Elecciones Comunidad de Madrid 2019


Conoce los resultados de las elecciones en Madrid: número de votos y escaños por partidos en las Elecciones de la Comunidad de Madrid 2019 con EL PAÍS.




resultados.elpais.com





Por cierto, ésta es la opinión de Gisbert sobre EB:


----------



## secuestrado (24 May 2021)

McNuggets dijo:


> Lo que hay en España es oligarquía. No es ningún "tipo de democracia".
> Los jefes de los partidos son los que tienen el poder



A trevijano, que ya lo he visto y revisto muchas veces en esas intervenciones historicas, hay que reconocerle que tiene toda la razon en sus exposiciones. Casi como un visionario; la gente, intelectuales muchos, miraban el dedo y decian simplezas como "tenemos una democracia porque ahora podemos expresarnos, jijijiji" y esto a él le enervaba y no paró de repetir que estaban todos siendo engañados. Aun explicandolo por activa y por pasiva, nadie le hacia caso.

Y he aqui que nos plantamos en 2021 y ahora todo el mundo lo ve claro. Llega un tipo al poder, ni siquiera por elecciones, sino por una mocion de censura (que deberia conllevar inmediatamente a elecciones, pero nada, aqui a todo el mundo le parece muy bien que de repente unos cuantos tipos se reunan y decidan echar al que fue elegido en las urnas), a imponer leyes discriminatorias y anticonstitucionales (por mucho que el constitucional lo avalara), empiezan a encerrarnos y a obligarnos a taparnos parte de nuestra cara en la calle como si fueramos de su propiedad, le suda la polla la constitucion, venga a cambiar leyes a base de decretazos (algo a lo que teoricamente solo se deberia recurrir para algo extraordinario), deciden exprimirnos usando recursos estatales, policias deteniendo gente por no llevar trapos en la boca, patadas en la puerta sin ordenes judiciales, censura en los medios y redes sociales, etc, etc... Y todo esto sin poder decir nadie en la sociedad civil NI MU ni haber ni un solo organismo de contrapoder con el que poder defendernos de los abusos que estan cometiendo. Es muy claro lo que dice. Seria EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO, si en vez de un parlamento con tropecientos tipos, solamente hubiera 6 u 8, cada uno con con un peso proporcional a los votos obtenidos. Pero es que es mas, el parlamente es una PANTOMIMA porque las leyes se hacen y se aprueban antes de llegar éstas al parlamento. Se reunen varios extraparlamentariamente, lo consensuan y to'palante. Ni hay separacion de poderes, porque tambien hemos visto como pretenden tener politizados los organismos superiores. Y además, cuando les molesta el poder judicial, se lo saltan directamente (vease los inicios con la ley sinde) y si no, pues lo que digan mis amigos del constitucional o lo del supremo. Esto es una red de poder que podría estar perfectamente en una película de Coppola. 

Y un día parece que a la peña se le hinchan los huevos y llega un 15M y cuando todo el mundo lo que deseabamos era cambiar todo para arreglar toda esta bazofia, aparece un tal Iglesias que en vez de esto se empieza a cagar en todos los que le han aupado ahi aprobando mierdas de genero para amordazar todavia mas a las personas con pito, pretende controlar la justicia en vez de despolitizarla y a codearse con uno de los mayores mentirosos y caraduras que haya dado este pais, se compra un chaleton y despues de tener su paguita se pira. Porque en un inicio, como he leido por aqui, incluso en burbuja.info se le dio apoyo al 15M y lo que se estaba formando, pero resulta que pronto lo secuestraron cuatro perroflautas con sus imbecilidades de siempre para convertirlo en Izquierda Unida 2.0. Y de todo lo comentado arriba, soberania del pueblo, contrapoder, separacion de poderes, sistema garantista que evita los abusos de los mandatarios, diputados monigotes, etc.. nada de nada.

Creo que todo el mundo llegado a este punto estará de acuerdo con Trevijano en que esto ni es democracia ni es nada. Esto es una puta mierda de sistema donde nosotros nos levantamos a currar y ellos nos meten las manos en los bolsillos cuando le sale del nabo y nos dictan cuando podemos salir, entrar y si podemos respirar sin un trapo en la boca. Y si no te gusta, policia, detencion, patada en la puerta o bien te arruinan de por vida.

Lo que pasa es que, en lo que ya no estoy de acuerdo con Trevijano, es que esto se solucione con abstencion. Esto es ridiculo. Vosotros pensais que si fuera un 30% de gente a votar les importaría a esta banda? Les importaría una mierda. Es más, incluso a lo mejor impondrían el voto. Y PUNTO. Jamás ningun sitema ha caido porque nadie le hiciera caso. Un sistema se basa en el PODER. El poder que tiene el sistema de la fuerza, tanto fisica como economica, de tirar tu puerta abajo o de arruinarte. Nosotros como ciudadanos tenemos algun poder? Absolutamente ninguno. Por eso Trevijano estaba equivocado. Tan sensato para unas cosas pero para otras se creia su ilusion.


----------



## McNuggets (24 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> Queda claro que la abstención es sólo un medio para llegar a un fin. Lo que no entiendo es el empeño en usar un medio tan ineficiente (los escaños se reparten igual) y tan fácil de anular (se pueden usar mil pretextos para justificar una baja participación, ya que no se contabiliza qué parte de esa abstención corresponde a la llamada abstención activa) cuando ya hay otros medios que pueden ser realmente efectivos, como el que aplica Escaños en Blanco. Cada escaño que lograran quedaría vacío en vez de repartirse entre todos los partidos, e incluso si no consiguiesen ninguno, cada voto que obtuvieran no podría malinterpretarse, a diferencia de los datos de abstención.
> 
> En el 4M, pese a la polarización socialismo - libertad, EB pasó de no estar en las anteriores elecciones a ser el tercer partido sin representación con más votos, sólamente superado por PACMA y Ciudadanos. Y todo eso sin gastar un solo euro en publicidad.
> 
> ...



EB no plantea un periodo de libertad constituyente, ni un proceso

¿Y por qué habría de fiarnos de gente que quiere entrar en el sistema?


----------



## McNuggets (24 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Y si todo va a depender al final de que os manifestéis, ¿por qué no empezáis por ahí y os saltáis el paso de convencer a todo el mundo de la abstención, ya que tú mismo admites que la abstención no les importa? ¿Por qué no convencéis a la gente para que salga a manifestarse directamente?
> No tiene mucho sentido lo que dices.



Lo que no tiene sentido es participar de algo que sabes que es una estafa y luego salir a manifestarte en contra de esa estafa en la que has participado


----------



## Alpharius (24 May 2021)

McNuggets dijo:


> Lo que no tiene sentido es participar de algo que sabes que es una estafa y luego salir a manifestarte en contra de esa estafa en la que has participado



Sí tiene sentido si participas para cambiar esa estafa. Desde luego tiene más sentido que no hacer nada y esperar a que cambie solo.


----------



## NXT (24 May 2021)

McNuggets dijo:


> EB no plantea un periodo de libertad constituyente, ni un proceso



No hablaba del fin, sino del medio. Si la idea detrás de la abstención activa es deslegitimar el sistema, ¿qué mejor manera que dejando escaños vacíos sin cobrar sueldo? Insisto, estábamos hablando únicamente de un medio.



McNuggets dijo:


> ¿Y por qué habría de fiarnos de gente que quiere entrar en el sistema?



EB no quieren formar parte del sistema, sólo utilizarlo en su favor para cumplir un único propósito, hacer la función que debería tener el voto en blanco.
Si vas a sembrar la duda sobre una formación que hasta la fecha han hecho exactamente lo que prometían, al menos hazlo con fundamento. Porque podríamos preguntar exactamente lo mismo de quienes quieren actuar desde fuera del sistema.


----------



## Cens0r (24 May 2021)

Lo que t


Alpharius dijo:


> Sí tiene sentido si participas para cambiar esa estafa. Desde luego tiene más sentido que no hacer nada y esperar a que cambie solo.



Jugando no se cambian las reglas de un juego.
Ya te han dicho par activa y por pasiva que nadie espera que el sistema político cambie solo. Así que deja de empeñarte en criticar algo que dices tú.


----------



## Alpharius (24 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> Lo que t
> 
> 
> Jugando no se cambian las reglas de un juego.
> Ya te han dicho par activa y por pasiva que nadie espera que el sistema político cambie solo. Así que deja de empeñarte en criticar algo que dices tú.



Jugando si se pueden cambiar las reglas de un juego si el juego permite modificar sus propias reglas. Como de hecho pasa en el sistema actual, si tienes una mayoría suficiente. Como no va a cambiar es dejando que la partida la jueguen los que no quieren que cambie.

Abstenerse si que es esperar que el sistema cambie solo. Y yo no me empeño, a mi me da igual si queréis seguir regalándoles vuestros votos a partidos que no les votáis, pero si viene alguien a decirme cosas que no tienen sentido, pues le intento aclarar las cosas.


----------



## Cens0r (24 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Jugando si se pueden cambiar las reglas de un juego si el juego permite modificar sus propias reglas. Como de hecho pasa en el sistema actual, si tienes una mayoría suficiente. Como no va a cambiar es dejando que la partida la jueguen los que no quieren que cambie.
> 
> Abstenerse si que es esperar que el sistema cambie solo. Y yo no me empeño, a mi me da igual si queréis seguir regalándoles vuestros votos a partidos que no les votáis, pero si viene alguien a decirme cosas que no tienen sentido, pues le intento aclarar las cosas.



La constitución española está hecha para no poder ser cambiada. Salvo que Angela Merkel lo diga.
En cualquier caso una constitución verdadera no se modifica, como mucho se enmienda. 
Si te quedas en la ideología no vas a conseguir nada. Ya hubo un cambio hace años cuando salió Felipe González y entró Aznar ¿Realmente cambió algo? Salieron unos corruptos y entraron otros. Ni tú ni nadie puede elegir representantes, ni presidente del gobierno, ni revocar el poder a nadie. El súbdito no puede acceder a los políticos de ninguna manera efectiva.
La abstención es un primer paso. No es pasotismo sino que implica recuperar la dignidad. Cuando seamos una masa importante pasaremos a la acción en la calle. Lo que no se puede es manifestarse cuando las ideas que defendemos son muy minoritarias. Casi nadie las ha oído.


----------



## Alpharius (24 May 2021)

Cens0r dijo:


> La constitución española está hecha para no poder ser cambiada. Salvo que Angela Merkel lo diga.
> En cualquier caso una constitución verdadera no se modifica, como mucho se enmienda.
> Si te quedas en la ideología no vas a conseguir nada. Ya hubo un cambio hace años cuando salió Felipe González y entró Aznar ¿Realmente cambió algo? Salieron unos corruptos y entraron otros. Ni tú ni nadie puede elegir representantes, ni presidente del gobierno, ni revocar el poder a nadie. El súbdito no puede acceder a los políticos de ninguna manera efectiva.
> La abstención es un primer paso. No es pasotismo sino que implica recuperar la dignidad. Cuando seamos una masa importante pasaremos a la acción en la calle. Lo que no se puede es manifestarse cuando las ideas que defendemos son muy minoritarias. Casi nadie las ha oído.



La constitución española podría ser reformada en su totalidad sin necesidad quebrantar el orden constitucional. Esto dicho por abogados constitucionalistas, que algo sabrán del tema.

Aquí nadie ha hablado de ideologías. Tienes partidos como por ejemplo escaños en blanco, que ese consiguiendo muchos votos si que tendría un efecto real y visible. O incluso podríais fundar un partido trevijanista con el único objetivo de modificar la constitución. 

La abstención no es un primer paso, es un paso que no lleva a ningún sitio. La abstención está contemplada como parte del juego del sistema actual. En caso de una alta abstención a los políticos actuales les daría absolutamente igual. Si queréis pasar a la acción en la calle no se qué os impide hacerlo ya. No se entiende por qué queréis convencer a la gente de que primero se abstenga y luego salga a la calle cuando podríais convencerles de que salieran a la calle directamente.

Y te digo otra cosa, igual que la abstención no sirve para nada (como ha quedado recientemente demostrado en Venezuela), me temo que el que salierais luego a la calle tampoco serviría de nada (como quedó demostrado con el 15M).

En serio, a veces creo que ésto del abstencionismo está organizado por parte del sistema para teneros en casita y que no molestéis. Total, los escaños que corresponden a vuestros votos ya se los reparten los partidos.


----------



## McNuggets (25 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> Sí tiene sentido si participas para cambiar esa estafa. Desde luego tiene más sentido que no hacer nada y esperar a que cambie solo.



He dicho que el plan es hacer manifestaciones, no esperar a que cambie solo. Veo que eres testarudo. 

Y no se puede cambiar desde dentro que resulte en algo beneficioso


----------



## McNuggets (25 May 2021)

NXT dijo:


> No hablaba del fin, sino del medio. Si la idea detrás de la abstención activa es deslegitimar el sistema, ¿qué mejor manera que dejando escaños vacíos sin cobrar sueldo? Insisto, estábamos hablando únicamente de un medio.
> 
> 
> EB no quieren formar parte del sistema, sólo utilizarlo en su favor para cumplir un único propósito, hacer la función que debería tener el voto en blanco.
> Si vas a sembrar la duda sobre una formación que hasta la fecha han hecho exactamente lo que prometían, al menos hazlo con fundamento. Porque podríamos preguntar exactamente lo mismo de quienes quieren actuar desde fuera del sistema.



Deslegitimar el sistema se hace no participando en él, no votando. Si votas, das tu aprobación

Pues precisamente no me interesa EB, porque mi plan es que se haga una Constitución que introduzca el sistema mayoritario uninominal por distritos, la separación entre el poder ejecutivo y el legislativo y la independencia judicial. Y eso EB no lo va a hacer


----------



## Sniper666 (25 May 2021)

Agua pa Murcia coño


----------



## Alpharius (25 May 2021)

McNuggets dijo:


> Deslegitimar el sistema se hace no participando en él, no votando. Si votas, das tu aprobación
> 
> Pues precisamente no me interesa EB, porque mi plan es que se haga una Constitución que introduzca el sistema mayoritario uninominal por distritos, la separación entre el poder ejecutivo y el legislativo y la independencia judicial. Y eso EB no lo va a hacer



El sistema contempla la abstención como una opción. Participas en el sistema te guste o no. Al no votar, el sistema entiende que aceptas lo que elijan los que si votan. El que tu creas que deslegitima no le importa a nadie. Es más, ¿cómo se diferencia una abstención de alguien que está descontento con el sistema de una abstención de alguien que no ha ido a votar por cualquier otro motivo? Solo vosotros entendéis la abstención como una deslegitimación, y eso no sirve para nada. 

No sé que harían los de EB si llegaran a tener una mayoría, porque creo que ni siquiera lo especifican. Me sorprende que tú sí que lo sepas. Pero lo que si tengo claro es que su iniciativa sí que llegaría a tener efectos reales al quedar los escaños vacíos. Los votos que recogen no van a parar a ningún partido del sistema.


----------



## McNuggets (25 May 2021)

Alpharius dijo:


> El sistema contempla la abstención como una opción. Participas en el sistema te guste o no. Al no votar, el sistema entiende que aceptas lo que elijan los que si votan. El que tu creas que deslegitima no le importa a nadie. Es más, ¿cómo se diferencia una abstención de alguien que está descontento con el sistema de una abstención de alguien que no ha ido a votar por cualquier otro motivo? Solo vosotros entendéis la abstención como una deslegitimación, y eso no sirve para nada.
> 
> No sé que harían los de EB si llegaran a tener una mayoría, porque creo que ni siquiera lo especifican. Me sorprende que tú sí que lo sepas. Pero lo que si tengo claro es que su iniciativa sí que llegaría a tener efectos reales al quedar los escaños vacíos. Los votos que recogen no van a parar a ningún partido del sistema.



Ya te han contestado a eso. No, no participo ni lo acepto. Otra cosa es que siga afectándome

Yo es que no soy abstencionista pasivo. Defiendo la abstención activa, no votar sabiendo por qué no se vota. Los votos que recojan sí van a parar a un partido del sistema: ellos (EB)


----------



## NXT (25 May 2021)

McNuggets dijo:


> Deslegitimar el sistema se hace no participando en él, no votando. Si votas, das tu aprobación
> 
> Pues precisamente no me interesa EB, porque mi plan es que se haga una Constitución que introduzca el sistema mayoritario uninominal por distritos, la separación entre el poder ejecutivo y el legislativo y la independencia judicial. Y eso EB no lo va a hacer



Debo de explicarme fatal... No estoy hablando de sustituir el trevijanismo por EB sino utilizarlos como una mera herramienta alternativa a la "abstención activa".

De todas formas es sólo una sugerencia, por mí podéis seguir fracasando con campañas como la de "rompe tu voto". Al fin y al cabo, no comparto buena parte de lo que defendéis, como lo del "sistema mayoritario uninominal por distritos".


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Abr 2022)

up


----------



## Descolonización de España (22 Abr 2022)

Alpharius dijo:


> En serio, a veces creo que *ésto del abstencionismo está organizado por parte del sistema* para teneros en casita y que no molestéis. Total, los escaños que corresponden a vuestros votos ya se los reparten los partidos.



Al contrario. Si eso que dices fuera cierto, el sistema no haría campañas constantemente para pedir la participación en la que han llamado "*fiesta de la democracia*". Y si la abstención fuera algo que beneficiara al sistema fomentarían la abstención, no el voto. En Argentina, que son menos tiquismiquis, no se andan por las ramas y obligan a votar por ley. Sin embargo, defender la abstención en los debates televisivos está casi prohibido. Luego no, el sistema no defiende la abstención de ninguna de las maneras porque no le conviene para nada.

Lo que defiende el sistema es lo mismo que tu defiendes: hay que votar, porque según ellos "es un derecho y una responsabilidad" (aunque votar durante 40 años no haya servido para nada más que para destruir España).


----------



## Godofredo1099 (22 Abr 2022)

A ver, Rubén va de trevijaner iluminado y quiere ganar fama a costa de lo que sea pero tiene más lagunas que la Ruidera y no lo puede ocultar por mucho que cite sin parar a Tocqueville o se atuse el flequillo, ya lo he visto hacer el ridículo contra Snchz del Real en un directo demostrando que no conoce el sistema de circunscripciones (tu vas en una orden de prelaturaaaaa) y contra Mario Garcés, presentándose como jurista y negando la existencia del derecho internacional (solo es abogado, jurista es el académico, no el niñato recién salido de la facultad).
Aún así no me cae mal y sus directos en Donetsk me han gustado. Ha tenido el coraje y la determinación de la hacer lo que otros no han querido ni podido.


----------



## Cens0r (22 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> A ver, Rubén va de trevijaner iluminado y quiere ganar fama a costa de lo que sea pero tiene más lagunas que la Ruidera y no lo puede ocultar por mucho que cite sin parar a Tocqueville o se atuse el flequillo, ya lo he visto hacer el ridículo contra Snchz del Real en un directo demostrando que no conoce el sistema de circunscripciones (tu vas en una orden de prelaturaaaaa) y contra Mario Garcés, presentándose como jurista y negando la existencia del derecho internacional (solo es abogado, jurista es el académico, no el niñato recién salido de la facultad).
> Aún así no me cae mal y sus directos en Donetsk me han gustado. Ha tenido el coraje y la determinación de la hacer lo que otros no han querido ni podido.



En el debate al que te refieres Rubén la cagó porque no quería aceptar haberse equivocado. Yo lo vi en directo y me di cuenta de que se había equivocado y que sus enemigos iban constantemente a referirse a su cagada para presentarlo como un ignorante. Pero Rubén dijo la verdad.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (22 Abr 2022)

Menudo puto ridículo ha hecho el podemierda de Rubén Gisbert en Horizonte hoy.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Abr 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Menudo puto ridículo ha hecho el podemierda de Rubén Gisbert en Horizonte hoy.



qué ha pasado? yo no lo he visto. parece ser que ha llamado al murciano o algo, puedes confirmar?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> A ver, Rubén va de trevijaner iluminado y quiere ganar fama a costa de lo que sea pero tiene más lagunas que la Ruidera y no lo puede ocultar por mucho que cite sin parar a Tocqueville o se atuse el flequillo, ya lo he visto hacer el ridículo contra Snchz del Real en un directo demostrando que no conoce el sistema de circunscripciones (tu vas en una orden de prelaturaaaaa) y contra Mario Garcés, presentándose como jurista y negando la existencia del derecho internacional (solo es abogado, jurista es el académico, no el niñato recién salido de la facultad).
> Aún así no me cae mal y sus directos en Donetsk me han gustado. Ha tenido el coraje y la determinación de la hacer lo que otros no han querido ni podido.



es un actor. literalmente creo que se dedicaba a algo de interpretación. memoriza guiones y hace papeles.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (22 Abr 2022)

se le ve muy subidito al gilibert ese, debe ser culpa de follarse a Iliusivaya.
pero cuanto mas subes mas dura es la caida.
es un subnormal verificado.


----------

